# Homemade Malt O Meal, Malted milk powder, Ovaltine and Nestle Milo



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

All google got me for how to malt barley how to make malt from barley - Google Search






Malt-O-Meal Hot Cereal: A Warm & Hearty Breakfast Option


For 100+ years, Malt-O-Meal® Hot cereal has been providing people with a high-quality, nutritious breakfast. Learn how to make it and where to buy it near you




www.postconsumerbrands.com













Carnation Malted Milk - 13oz


Read reviews and buy Carnation Malted Milk - 13oz at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




www.target.com













Ovaltine Rich Chocolate Mix - 12oz


Read reviews and buy Ovaltine Rich Chocolate Mix - 12oz at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




www.target.com







Robot or human?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I think this is more helpful.









What Is Malt? And How Is It Used In Milkshakes?


Whether it's a beer or a Scotch or a malted milkshake, pretty much every beverage made with malt is going to make someone happy. Malt is also a secret ingredient in other recipes - let’s take a look.




www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> I think this is more helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to me. It's not giving me detailed enough directions on how to make malt for malt o meal, malted milk powder, ovaltine and Nestle milo. What barley should I use that I can find at a supermarket? How can I make malt so I can make these 4 things plus maltex cereal?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

8 Easy Steps to Malt Barley at Home


If you want to take your brewing to the next level, you might be thinking about making your own malt. But just how do you go about doing it? We’re going to give you an




renegadebrewing.com


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes. Use barley from the store to make malted barley.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> 8 Easy Steps to Malt Barley at Home
> 
> 
> If you want to take your brewing to the next level, you might be thinking about making your own malt. But just how do you go about doing it? We’re going to give you an
> ...


That's for brewing


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It's the same malt. Read the other link I posted. It's the same thing. You add different stuff to make malted milk powder. You have to make the malt before you can make the drink mix.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> It's the same malt. Read the other link I posted. It's the same thing. You add different stuff to make malted milk powder. You have to make the malt before you can make the drink mix.


According to the recipe I need "The grain of your choice – try to find barley that’s been specially formulated for brewing"

Can I make malt using pearl barley?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> According to the recipe I need "The grain of your choice – try to find barley that’s been specially formulated for brewing"
> 
> Can I make malt using pearl barley?


No. Pearl barley is not a whole grain. This site has good how-to instructions. The difference between malt for beer and malt for powder is the size of your mash. For beer you do not want malt powder. For malted drinks (not beer) you want a powder.









Malting Barley for Homebrewing


Malting Barley for Homebrewing: Thanks for taking a look at this instructable, liking it and voting for it if I put it in a contest :) I really enjoyed this process and hope that you do too! Three very important things to be aware of: 1. In order to malt a grain (definition to co…




www.instructables.com





Until you get to the grinding, it's the same process.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> No. Pearl barley is not a whole grain. This site has good how-to instructions. The difference between malt for beer and malt for powder is the size of your mash. For beer you do not want malt powder. For malted drinks (not beer) you want a powder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What store-bought barley can I make malt from? My store choices are dollar tree, target and walmart. I just prefer to buy the barley in person than waiting for business days from an non-amazon online store.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Any whole grain barley that will sprout can be made into malt. The seed has to be able to sprout. Malt is sprouted seed, dried and ground.

Are you planning on making malt powder?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Any whole grain barley that will sprout can be made into malt. The seed has to be able to sprout. Malt is sprouted seed, dried and ground.
> 
> Are you planning on making malt powder?


I'm planning to hand-copy it so I can use the knowledge written to make malt powder in the near future. 

The homebrewing instructions isn't helping because it requires a barley that I have to wait business days (I can't ask my houseparent because she forbids me to order food in general from amazon - She just don't like it.) plus the homebrewing instructions require me to process it for brewing even though it's the same process as making malt powder.

Can you help me?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

One important lesson in life is called Delayed Gratification. Mature humans have learned they can’t have everything they want RIGHT NOW. 

Order the right stuff and wait.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The home brew instructions don’t REQUIRE you to do anything. They provide all the steps, and you STOP at whatever point the process is complete to address YOUR project. You do not have to do the steps to make beer.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You do have to take the steps to make the malt. When the instructions for beer say to stop grinding the sprouted and dried barley, you keep grinding until you have powdered barley. You can use any whole grain barley, it doesn't have to be a special kind. I don't know what stores carry whole grain barley but there must be some that have it.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> You do have to take the steps to make the malt. When the instructions for beer say to stop grinding the sprouted and dried barley, you keep grinding until you have powdered barley. You can use any whole grain barley, it doesn't have to be a special kind. I don't know what stores carry whole grain barley but there must be some that have it.


All I can find is pearl barley and quick barley


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> You do have to take the steps to make the malt. When the instructions for beer say to stop grinding the sprouted and dried barley, you keep grinding until you have powdered barley. You can use any whole grain barley, it doesn't have to be a special kind. I don't know what stores carry whole grain barley but there must be some that have it.


I found this



https://www.ralphs.com/p/bob-s-red-mill-hulled-barley/0003997800400?fulfillment=PICKUP&storecode=70300223&&cid=shp_adw_shopl_.ralphs_g_lia_shop_acq_evgn_ship_natural+%26+organic&gclid=Cj0KCQjwyMiTBhDKARIsAAJ-9VvK1FG70jALNFRLOH33UE3QKE0-lc3emA07jL-XuuWGOYkHVIb8Ph8aAgQeEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> All I can find is pearl barley and quick barley


Then yes, you would have to order it from someplace.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> I found this
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ralphs.com/p/bob-s-red-mill-hulled-barley/0003997800400?fulfillment=PICKUP&storecode=70300223&&cid=shp_adw_shopl_.ralphs_g_lia_shop_acq_evgn_ship_natural+%26+organic&gclid=Cj0KCQjwyMiTBhDKARIsAAJ-9VvK1FG70jALNFRLOH33UE3QKE0-lc3emA07jL-XuuWGOYkHVIb8Ph8aAgQeEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


That should work. Just try to sprout a little bit before soaking the whole bag.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> That should work. Just try to sprout a little bit before soaking the whole bag.


Is growing barley difficult?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It’s not difficult, but at this time, I don’t think you have enough garden space.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Jerry, have you had the opportunity to grow anything from seed before?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Jerry, have you had the opportunity to grow anything from seed before?


No but I'm willing to know how to grow/harvest barley.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> Is growing barley difficult?


I don't know. I've never grown barley.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Can you purchase some flower seeds and practice?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Not at the current basis


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

This is what instructables instructed me:

I will use Hulled Barley

*Step 2: Malting 1: Soak the Grains in a Bucket of Water*
The malting process is, at it's most basic, the process of tricking seeds into turning their starches into sugar (maltose) by way hydration, therein utilizing their natural sprouting process, then stopping that process by drying out the grain.

There is a lot more going on biologically and I think the wiki article on malting is a fairly good one: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malt

The process that we will use is a bucket hydration method.

Soak the grains in enough room temperature water to fully cover all grains in a 5 gallon food-safe plastic bucket (a large cooking pot will work in place of a bucket if you can do without it for a few hours).

Let sit in room temperature water for about 2 hours and then pour out the water using a strainer.

Let sit with access to air for at least 5 hours (this keeps the grains from drowning or swelling too quickly).

Repeat this process for a minimum total of 2 soaks and rests (you are welcome to go with 3 total soaks and rests if you have the patience, I live in a high desert climate and my barley only needed 2 soaks)

*Step 3: Malting 2: Rest in the Dark*
You will then spread the damp barley grains out into a flat baking sheet- try to keep it about 1 inch thick so as to keep the grains oxygenated and to keep them at a consistent temperature (about 60 degrees F worked well for mine) as there is heat created in the germination process. 

*Step 4: Malting 3: Keep the Grain Hydrated*
I picked up a $2 spray bottle to spray slightly warm water onto the towel covering the grains. Because I live in a dry climate, I had to do this at least once a day for 3 days. 

*Step 5: Malting 4: Gently Aerate*
Once a day, gently run your fingers through the malting barley- this will help to aerate the grain and also give you a good idea of how hydrated it is. If you find them to be drying out, simply spray them with a bit of water. Never let standing water accumulate in the bottom of the pan though, this can be an open door to mold.

You will see little rootlets start to show on the grain throughout the germination process- this means it's working!

*Step 6: Malting 5: Drying*
After about 3-4 days of germination, the grains should be ready.

When the rootlets have reached the same length as the original grain itself, they are about ready to start drying.

Drying out will halt the germination process and leave you with malted barley to crush and make into beer!

To dry the malt, I used my oven- I would set my oven to it's lowest setting- 200 F and then when it registered 130 F I would cancel the oven heating and then I set the baking sheet with the germinated grain (without the towel of course) inside. I would then let it sit at around 100-130 F for 3-4 hours. It takes a while when your oven doesn't have a low setting (ideal is about 125 F) but it's worth it to keep the temperature low and have your oven off so you don't forget about it and burn down your home.

Once the grain is dry, it will be much lighter in weight and feel dry and hard to the touch. If you think it may still be wet inside, just keep drying it. The low heat at long lengths of time will not hurt the grain, however the necessary enzyme (amylase) that was created in the malting process will be destroyed if the temperature gets too high- so don't dry your malt too hot!

*Step 7: Malting 6: Grind Em' Up*
Once dry, your local homebrew shop should let you use their grain mill, or you can split the grains open using a tough plastic bag and rolling over it with a rolling pin. This allows more surface area for the hot water in the brewing (mash-in) process to pick up maltose sugars. You do not want to grind it into flour- this will create little barley dumplings that will not be accessible to your yeast in fermentation- just crack them open. 

What are the modified directions of this? How many teaspoons, tablespoons or cups should I use hulled barley to make malt powder?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

More importantly, do you have the materials needed:

5 gallon bucket
place to put a bucket with water and grain in it
place to drain the water repeatedly
strainer
oven to dry the grains after sprouting
grain mill
storage bag (bug proof)


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> More importantly, do you have the materials needed:
> 
> 5 gallon bucket
> place to put a bucket with water and grain in it
> ...


I'm currently hand-copying it do I can try it in the future. How would you make malt powder using hulled barley in layman's terms?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You posted the steps already. I am not sure what you mean by layman's terms.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You posted the steps already. I am not sure what you mean by layman's terms.


Definition of layman's terms

: simple language that anyone can understand The process was explained to us in layman's terms.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You posted the steps already. I am not sure what you mean by layman's terms.


The 6th step is telling me to Grind it into a mash


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Mash is the term for ground grain if you are making moonshine or beer.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think you would just grind the dry sprouted grain.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I think you would just grind the dry sprouted grain.


How would you modify the steps from making malt for brewing to making malt powder?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

No alterations needed. Just stop after grinding it.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes, there is one modification. The malt for not-beer drinks is ground into a fine powder, just like malted milk powder you find in the store. Mash is a coarser grind that would not mix in with not-beer drinks. Corn meal is finer than mash. Corn meal is coarser than malt powder.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> No alterations needed. Just stop after grinding it.


So all 6 steps is the process of making homemade malt powder?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Yes, there is one modification. The malt for not-beer drinks is ground into a fine powder, just like malted milk powder you find in the store. Mash is a coarser grind that would not mix in with not-beer drinks. Corn meal is finer than mash. Corn meal is coarser than malt powder.


How would you hand-copy all 6 steps of making malt powder?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes. You have to turn the grain into malt, then dry the malt, then grind the malt into powder. This isn't the first time I have pointed that out.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Once it's dried you can just use a quality blender to powder it.

At least that's my take on it.

Seems like a lot of work for something that is relatively cheap. 11 bucks for a pound.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> How would you hand-copy all 6 steps of making malt powder?


As they are written in the article you posted except you grind the malt into powder instead of mash.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Yes. You have to turn the grain into malt, then dry the malt, then grind the malt into powder. This isn't the first time I have pointed that out.


I'm sorry for making you repeat. The one step I'm completely stumped is the 7th step (I'm powerfully sorry for the error of confusion and frustration):
*"Step 7: Malting 6: Grind Em' Up*
Once dry, your local homebrew shop should let you use their grain mill, or you can split the grains open using a tough plastic bag and rolling over it with a rolling pin. This allows more surface area for the hot water in the brewing (mash-in) process to pick up maltose sugars. You do not want to grind it into flour- this will create little barley dumplings that will not be accessible to your yeast in fermentation- just crack them open."

How would I modify this step?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> I'm currently hand-copying it do I can try it in the future. How would you make malt powder using hulled barley in layman's terms?


What words are you having problems with?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Once it's dried you can just use a quality blender to powder it.
> 
> At least that's my take on it.
> 
> Seems like a lot of work for something that is relatively cheap. 11 bucks for a pound.


The one step I'm completely stumped at step 7:
"*Step 7: Malting 6: Grind Em' Up*
Once dry, your local homebrew shop should let you use their grain mill, or you can split the grains open using a tough plastic bag and rolling over it with a rolling pin. This allows more surface area for the hot water in the brewing (mash-in) process to pick up maltose sugars. You do not want to grind it into flour- this will create little barley dumplings that will not be accessible to your yeast in fermentation- just crack them open."

How would I modify this step?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> What words are you having problems with?


The entire step 7 (not 6 - Again I'm ultra-powerfully sorry about the confusing, frustrating mixup)


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Modify the grinding process to something like, "grind the malt until it is a fine powder similar to malt powder purchased in the store. Fine powder mixes with milk instead of settling to the bottom of your cup".


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

This site has good instructions for the grinding process. It is step 3 because they condensed the other steps.






Making your own diastatic malt – Weekend Bakery







www.weekendbakery.com


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> This site has good instructions for the grinding process. It is step 3 because they condensed the other steps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I use this to make malt powder for drinks? It looks like homemade malt for making baked goods.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> Can I use this to make malt powder for drinks? It looks like homemade malt for making baked goods.


You can't get it much finer than flour-like powder. Fine powder will mix in with drinks.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> You can't get it much finer than flour-like powder. Fine powder will mix in with drinks.


So diastatic malt is great for drinks and hot cereal?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Once it's dried you can just use a quality blender to powder it.
> 
> At least that's my take on it.
> 
> Seems like a lot of work for something that is relatively cheap. 11 bucks for a pound.


How would you make malt-o-meal from scratch?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Modify the grinding process to something like, "grind the malt until it is a fine powder similar to malt powder purchased in the store. Fine powder mixes with milk instead of settling to the bottom of your cup".


Like this?
*Step 7: Malting 6: Grind Em' Up*
Once dry, grind the malt until it is a fine powder similar to malt powder purchased in the store. Fine powder mixes with milk instead of settling to the bottom of your cup.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

"So diastatic malt is great for drinks and hot cereal?"

Yes.

Diastatic malt is sprouted grain that is dried at a lower temperature so the enzymes are preserved. It's the "healthier" version of malt.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Like This?
Homemade Malt Powder (Adapted from *Malting Barley for Homebrewing on *instructables.com)

The One and Only Ingredient you need: Hulled Barley

*Step 2: Malting 1: Soak the Grains in a Bucket of Water*
The malting process is, at it's most basic, the process of tricking seeds into turning their starches into sugar (maltose) by way hydration, therein utilizing their natural sprouting process, then stopping that process by drying out the grain.

There is a lot more going on biologically and I think the wiki article on malting is a fairly good one: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malt

The process that we will use is a bucket hydration method.

Soak the grains in enough room temperature water to fully cover all grains in a 5 gallon food-safe plastic bucket (a large cooking pot will work in place of a bucket if you can do without it for a few hours).

Let sit in room temperature water for about 2 hours and then pour out the water using a strainer.

Let sit with access to air for at least 5 hours (this keeps the grains from drowning or swelling too quickly).

Repeat this process for a minimum total of 2 soaks and rests (you are welcome to go with 3 total soaks and rests if you have the patience, I live in a high desert climate and my barley only needed 2 soaks)

*Step 3: Malting 2: Rest in the Dark*
You will then spread the damp barley grains out into a flat baking sheet- try to keep it about 1 inch thick so as to keep the grains oxygenated and to keep them at a consistent temperature (about 60 degrees F worked well for mine) as there is heat created in the germination process.

*Step 4: Malting 3: Keep the Grain Hydrated*
I picked up a $2 spray bottle to spray slightly warm water onto the towel covering the grains. Because I live in a dry climate, I had to do this at least once a day for 3 days.

*Step 5: Malting 4: Gently Aerate*
Once a day, gently run your fingers through the malting barley- this will help to aerate the grain and also give you a good idea of how hydrated it is. If you find them to be drying out, simply spray them with a bit of water. Never let standing water accumulate in the bottom of the pan though, this can be an open door to mold.

You will see little rootlets start to show on the grain throughout the germination process- this means it's working!

*Step 6: Malting 5: Drying*
After about 3-4 days of germination, the grains should be ready.

When the rootlets have reached the same length as the original grain itself, they are about ready to start drying.

Drying out will halt the germination process and leave you with malted barley to crush and make into beer!

To dry the malt, I used my oven- I would set my oven to it's lowest setting- 200 F and then when it registered 130 F I would cancel the oven heating and then I set the baking sheet with the germinated grain (without the towel of course) inside. I would then let it sit at around 100-130 F for 3-4 hours. It takes a while when your oven doesn't have a low setting (ideal is about 125 F) but it's worth it to keep the temperature low and have your oven off so you don't forget about it and burn down your home.

Once the grain is dry, it will be much lighter in weight and feel dry and hard to the touch. If you think it may still be wet inside, just keep drying it. The low heat at long lengths of time will not hurt the grain, however the necessary enzyme (amylase) that was created in the malting process will be destroyed if the temperature gets too high- so don't dry your malt too hot!

*Step 7: Malting 6: Grind Em' Up*
Once dry, your local homebrew shop should let you use their grain mill, or you can split the grains open using a tough plastic bag and rolling over it with a rolling pin. This allows more surface area for the hot water in the brewing (mash-in) process to pick up maltose sugars. You do not want to grind it into flour- this will create little barley dumplings that will not be accessible to your yeast in fermentation- just crack them open.

What are the modified directions of this? How many teaspoons, tablespoons or cups should I use hulled barley to make malt powder?
[/QUOTE]
Like this?

Hulled Barley

*Step 2: Malting 1: Soak the Grains in a Bucket of Water*
The malting process is, at it's most basic, the process of tricking seeds into turning their starches into sugar (maltose) by way hydration, therein utilizing their natural sprouting process, then stopping that process by drying out the grain.

There is a lot more going on biologically and I think the wiki article on malting is a fairly good one: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malt

The process that we will use is a bucket hydration method.

Soak the grains in enough room temperature water to fully cover all grains in a 5 gallon food-safe plastic bucket (a large cooking pot will work in place of a bucket if you can do without it for a few hours).

Let sit in room temperature water for about 2 hours and then pour out the water using a strainer.

Let sit with access to air for at least 5 hours (this keeps the grains from drowning or swelling too quickly).

Repeat this process for a minimum total of 2 soaks and rests (you are welcome to go with 3 total soaks and rests if you have the patience, I live in a high desert climate and my barley only needed 2 soaks)

*Step 3: Malting 2: Rest in the Dark*
You will then spread the damp barley grains out into a flat baking sheet- try to keep it about 1 inch thick so as to keep the grains oxygenated and to keep them at a consistent temperature (about 60 degrees F worked well for mine) as there is heat created in the germination process.

*Step 4: Malting 3: Keep the Grain Hydrated*
I picked up a $2 spray bottle to spray slightly warm water onto the towel covering the grains. Because I live in a dry climate, I had to do this at least once a day for 3 days.

*Step 5: Malting 4: Gently Aerate*
Once a day, gently run your fingers through the malting barley- this will help to aerate the grain and also give you a good idea of how hydrated it is. If you find them to be drying out, simply spray them with a bit of water. Never let standing water accumulate in the bottom of the pan though, this can be an open door to mold.

You will see little rootlets start to show on the grain throughout the germination process- this means it's working!

*Step 6: Malting 5: Drying*
After about 3-4 days of germination, the grains should be ready.

When the rootlets have reached the same length as the original grain itself, they are about ready to start drying.

Drying out will halt the germination process and leave you with malted barley to crush and make into beer!

To dry the malt, I used my oven- I would set my oven to it's lowest setting- 200 F and then when it registered 130 F I would cancel the oven heating and then I set the baking sheet with the germinated grain (without the towel of course) inside. I would then let it sit at around 100-130 F for 3-4 hours. It takes a while when your oven doesn't have a low setting (ideal is about 125 F) but it's worth it to keep the temperature low and have your oven off so you don't forget about it and burn down your home.

Once the grain is dry, it will be much lighter in weight and feel dry and hard to the touch. If you think it may still be wet inside, just keep drying it. The low heat at long lengths of time will not hurt the grain, however the necessary enzyme (amylase) that was created in the malting process will be destroyed if the temperature gets too high- so don't dry your malt too hot!

*Step 7: Malting 6: Grind Em' Up*
Once dry, grind the malt until it is a fine powder similar to malt powder purchased in the store. Fine powder mixes with milk instead of settling to the bottom of your cup.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> Like this?
> *Step 7: Malting 6: Grind Em' Up*
> Once dry, grind the malt until it is a fine powder similar to malt powder purchased in the store. Fine powder mixes with milk instead of settling to the bottom of your cup.


Sounds like something I would write. 😉

This site gives a good explanation of the differences in high temp and low temp dried malt and has a recipe for malted milk powder, regular and chocolate.









How to Make Malted Milk Powder


Malted milk powder, sold near the hot cocoa mix at the grocery store, combines barley malt and milk for a more nutritious, sweeter drink than milk. Malt powder comes from sprouting barley, drying it and grinding it into a powder. It has a nutty, toasty, somewhat buttery taste that makes it a ...




www.leaf.tv





I don't know the conversions of barley to malt to powdered malt. If I was going to do it I would do enough to make it worth the effort of grinding the malt but not so much that it won't sprout properly. I would figure on doing 2 or 3 pounds at a time.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Sounds like something I would write. 😉
> 
> This site gives a good explanation of the differences in high temp and low temp dried malt and has a recipe for malted milk powder, regular and chocolate.


What site?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> What site?


i added it. I fell asleep and must have hit post too early.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Sounds like something I would write. 😉
> 
> This site gives a good explanation of the differences in high temp and low temp dried malt and has a recipe for malted milk powder, regular and chocolate.
> 
> ...


Is malted milk powder a health food?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> i added it. I fell asleep and must have hit post too early.


It's ok


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> Is malted milk powder a health food?


Not really. It has a few beneficial substances but is usually eaten with sugar which is bad for you.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Not really. It has a few beneficial substances but is usually eaten with sugar which is bad for you.


Did you see my modified process? Is it correct?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> Did you see my modified process? Is it correct?



Let me read it again tomorrow. I missed the temperature section in the drying step. After having done more research (and now knowing more than I ever wanted to know about making malt) I have seen there are 2 ways to dry it. One makes a sweeter product, the other a more nutritious product. It's past my bedtime and I keep dozing off on long posts.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Let me read it again tomorrow. I missed the temperature section in the drying step. After having done more research (and now knowing more than I ever wanted to know about making malt) I have seen there are 2 ways to dry it. One makes a sweeter product, the other a more nutritious product. It's past my bedtime and I keep dozing off on long posts.


Is my modified process correct?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If I was writing it I would put it like this,
"Once dry, grind the malt into a fine, flour like powder that blends easily with liquids."

Then to make it like Ovaltine you need to add cocoa powder and powdered milk. I saw a recipe for hot chocolate made with malt powder that I might try this fall.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Like This?
Homemade Malt Powder (Adapted from *Malting Barley for Homebrewing on *instructables.com)

The One and Only Ingredient you need: Hulled Barley

*Step 2: Malting 1: Soak the Grains in a Bucket of Water*
The malting process is, at it's most basic, the process of tricking seeds into turning their starches into sugar (maltose) by way hydration, therein utilizing their natural sprouting process, then stopping that process by drying out the grain.

There is a lot more going on biologically and I think the wiki article on malting is a fairly good one: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malt

The process that we will use is a bucket hydration method.

Soak the grains in enough room temperature water to fully cover all grains in a 5 gallon food-safe plastic bucket (a large cooking pot will work in place of a bucket if you can do without it for a few hours).

Let sit in room temperature water for about 2 hours and then pour out the water using a strainer.

Let sit with access to air for at least 5 hours (this keeps the grains from drowning or swelling too quickly).

Repeat this process for a minimum total of 2 soaks and rests (you are welcome to go with 3 total soaks and rests if you have the patience, I live in a high desert climate and my barley only needed 2 soaks)

*Step 3: Malting 2: Rest in the Dark*
You will then spread the damp barley grains out into a flat baking sheet- try to keep it about 1 inch thick so as to keep the grains oxygenated and to keep them at a consistent temperature (about 60 degrees F worked well for mine) as there is heat created in the germination process.

*Step 4: Malting 3: Keep the Grain Hydrated*
I picked up a $2 spray bottle to spray slightly warm water onto the towel covering the grains. Because I live in a dry climate, I had to do this at least once a day for 3 days.

*Step 5: Malting 4: Gently Aerate*
Once a day, gently run your fingers through the malting barley- this will help to aerate the grain and also give you a good idea of how hydrated it is. If you find them to be drying out, simply spray them with a bit of water. Never let standing water accumulate in the bottom of the pan though, this can be an open door to mold.

You will see little rootlets start to show on the grain throughout the germination process- this means it's working!

*Step 6: Malting 5: Drying*
After about 3-4 days of germination, the grains should be ready.

When the rootlets have reached the same length as the original grain itself, they are about ready to start drying.

Drying out will halt the germination process and leave you with malted barley to crush and make into beer!

To dry the malt, I used my oven- I would set my oven to it's lowest setting- 200 F and then when it registered 130 F I would cancel the oven heating and then I set the baking sheet with the germinated grain (without the towel of course) inside. I would then let it sit at around 100-130 F for 3-4 hours. It takes a while when your oven doesn't have a low setting (ideal is about 125 F) but it's worth it to keep the temperature low and have your oven off so you don't forget about it and burn down your home.

Once the grain is dry, it will be much lighter in weight and feel dry and hard to the touch. If you think it may still be wet inside, just keep drying it. The low heat at long lengths of time will not hurt the grain, however the necessary enzyme (amylase) that was created in the malting process will be destroyed if the temperature gets too high- so don't dry your malt too hot!

*Step 7: Malting 6: Grind Em' Up*
Once dry, your local homebrew shop should let you use their grain mill, or you can split the grains open using a tough plastic bag and rolling over it with a rolling pin. This allows more surface area for the hot water in the brewing (mash-in) process to pick up maltose sugars. You do not want to grind it into flour- this will create little barley dumplings that will not be accessible to your yeast in fermentation- just crack them open.

What are the modified directions of this? How many teaspoons, tablespoons or cups should I use hulled barley to make malt powder?
[/QUOTE]
Like this?

Hulled Barley

*Step 2: Malting 1: Soak the Grains in a Bucket of Water*
The malting process is, at it's most basic, the process of tricking seeds into turning their starches into sugar (maltose) by way hydration, therein utilizing their natural sprouting process, then stopping that process by drying out the grain.

There is a lot more going on biologically and I think the wiki article on malting is a fairly good one: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malt

The process that we will use is a bucket hydration method.

Soak the grains in enough room temperature water to fully cover all grains in a 5 gallon food-safe plastic bucket (a large cooking pot will work in place of a bucket if you can do without it for a few hours).

Let sit in room temperature water for about 2 hours and then pour out the water using a strainer.

Let sit with access to air for at least 5 hours (this keeps the grains from drowning or swelling too quickly).

Repeat this process for a minimum total of 2 soaks and rests (you are welcome to go with 3 total soaks and rests if you have the patience, I live in a high desert climate and my barley only needed 2 soaks)

*Step 3: Malting 2: Rest in the Dark*
You will then spread the damp barley grains out into a flat baking sheet- try to keep it about 1 inch thick so as to keep the grains oxygenated and to keep them at a consistent temperature (about 60 degrees F worked well for mine) as there is heat created in the germination process.

*Step 4: Malting 3: Keep the Grain Hydrated*
I picked up a $2 spray bottle to spray slightly warm water onto the towel covering the grains. Because I live in a dry climate, I had to do this at least once a day for 3 days.

*Step 5: Malting 4: Gently Aerate*
Once a day, gently run your fingers through the malting barley- this will help to aerate the grain and also give you a good idea of how hydrated it is. If you find them to be drying out, simply spray them with a bit of water. Never let standing water accumulate in the bottom of the pan though, this can be an open door to mold.

You will see little rootlets start to show on the grain throughout the germination process- this means it's working!

*Step 6: Malting 5: Drying*
After about 3-4 days of germination, the grains should be ready.

When the rootlets have reached the same length as the original grain itself, they are about ready to start drying.

Drying out will halt the germination process and leave you with malted barley to crush and make into beer!

To dry the malt, I used my oven- I would set my oven to it's lowest setting- 200 F and then when it registered 130 F I would cancel the oven heating and then I set the baking sheet with the germinated grain (without the towel of course) inside. I would then let it sit at around 100-130 F for 3-4 hours. It takes a while when your oven doesn't have a low setting (ideal is about 125 F) but it's worth it to keep the temperature low and have your oven off so you don't forget about it and burn down your home.

Once the grain is dry, it will be much lighter in weight and feel dry and hard to the touch. If you think it may still be wet inside, just keep drying it. The low heat at long lengths of time will not hurt the grain, however the necessary enzyme (amylase) that was created in the malting process will be destroyed if the temperature gets too high- so don't dry your malt too hot!

*Step 7: Malting 6: Grind Em' Up*
Once dry, grind the malt into a fine, flour like powder that blends easily with liquids.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The directions you copied are good. The modified final step is the one that was causing your problem. You need to have the steps written out so you understand them. How do they sound to you? Do you think you could follow the steps to make malt powder?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> The directions you copied are good. The modified final step is the one that was causing your problem. You need to have the steps written out so you understand them. How do they sound to you? Do you think you could follow the steps to make malt powder?


I just prefer all 7 steps in layman's terms. I want all 7 steps to be more simpler for people like me. I want to write the 7 steps in a language even a low-functioning autistic can understand.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Other people could do it for you but I find you learn more to write it yourself. I had the same problem with computer programs at work. I had to learn the steps before I could write instructions that were plain and easy to follow. 

In this case, start with step one. All the information begins with step 2. You have to have a Step 1. What do you think should be listed in Step 1?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Other people could do it for you but I find you learn more to write it yourself. I had the same problem with computer programs at work. I had to learn the steps before I could write instructions that were plain and easy to follow.
> 
> In this case, start with step one. All the information begins with step 2. You have to have a Step 1. What do you think should be listed in Step 1?


I want the process to be like this. Vanilla Cone Cupcakes Visual Recipe & Comprehension Sheets: (Lv. 1) 35 Pages


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Jerryberry said:


> I want the process to be like this. Vanilla Cone Cupcakes Visual Recipe & Comprehension Sheets: (Lv. 1) 35 Pages


I want to write the process like that. Why? Because that's the way I understand a recipe properly.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Look at your guide sheets. Write out your list of ingredients. Look over your instructions. What equipment do you think you will need.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> I want to write the process like that. Why? Because that's the way I understand a recipe properly.


I understand your process. I'll help if I can.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Look at your guide sheets. Write out your list of ingredients. Look over your instructions. What equipment do you think you will need.


How would you write the homemade malt powder in a format like that cupcake recipe?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I applaud you, Jerry, that you know how recipes need to be adapted! Lots of people never can do that.

Take one sentence at a time. Decide if that sentence is important. If it is, rewrite it with fewer words.

Let me know if you need an example, but try it!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> How would you write the homemade malt powder in a format like that cupcake recipe?


As I said before, I could do it for you. But if I do it, you don't learn from the experience. I can help you and guide you but you need to do the work.

Start at the beginning. Read your steps. Write down your ingredients. Read your steps again. What equipment will you need?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> As I said before, I could do it for you. But if I do it, you don't learn from the experience. I can help you and guide you but you need to do the work.
> 
> Start at the beginning. Read your steps. Write down your ingredients. Read your steps again. What equipment will you need?


The Equipment I need:
5 gallon food-safe plastic bucket (a large cooking pot will work in place of a bucket if you can do without it for a few hours)
a strainer
a flat baking sheet
a spray bottle 
a kitchen towel 
your hands
a oven
a timer


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

How do you plan to grind the malt once it is dried?

What ingredients do you need? None of it works without your main ingredients.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I want to know how you lightly aerate.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> How do you plan to grind the malt once it is dried?
> 
> What ingredients do you need? None of it works without your main ingredients.


a blender or food processor or mortar and Pestle? 
The one and only ingredient I need is hulled barley 
I don't know how to "lightly aerate"

I want to write homemade malt powder using stuff that everyone regardless of income can get and make.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

A cheap coffee grinder would work. Try a second hand store. You should be able to get all the equipment you need there.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> How do you plan to grind the malt once it is dried?
> 
> What ingredients do you need? None of it works without your main ingredients.


How would a person regardless of income make homemade malt powder? How do you lightly aerate?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

That isn’t likely going to be attainable.

Due to the decreased costs of mass production, you can’t match prices with factories.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Aerate is fluff it up. With a fork?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> That isn’t likely going to be attainable.
> 
> Due to the decreased costs of mass production, you can’t match prices with factories.


How would you make malt powder using items found at a bargain store?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Jerryberry said:


> How would you make malt powder using items found at a bargain store?


I don't know about her but It would be cheaper to just buy malt powder and save your time to grow vegetables that you can eat resh with no processing.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Made the malt powder from scratch once. All you do is sprout, dry, grind. It was not a big deal family really didn't like the malt flavor (think I was trying to make some kind of candy).

Malt o meal as far as I know is just fortified germade cereal. We buy germade in #10 cans.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Jerryberry said:


> How would you make malt powder using items found at a bargain store?


Just get a canning jar
Let the seed soak in water for about 10 min
drain
twice a day rinse seeds till they have sprouted a little
Put sprouted barley on cookie sheet sun dry them
Now this will be the expensive part. If you have a wheat grinder use that, if not a really good blender, if not either of these get two stones and rub them together with the grain in between(not recommended unless you have too much time on your hands).

Just do a 1/4 of cup at a time till you get the hang of it.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Ziptie said:


> Just get a canning jar
> Let the seed soak in water for about 10 min
> drain
> twice a day rinse seeds till they have sprouted a little
> ...


How much hulled barley do I need? How about a mortar and pestle? Can I dry it in the oven? I don't want insects getting into the barley.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> A cheap coffee grinder would work. Try a second hand store. You should be able to get all the equipment you need there.


What next teacher?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Jerry asked, “How would you make malt powder using items found at a bargain store?”

You can’t. The items you need are not available there.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Jerry asked, “How would you make malt powder using items found at a bargain store?”
> 
> You can’t. The items you need are not available there.


Is there a simpler way to make malt powder from hulled barley? Those 7 steps sound complicated.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am looking for the steps again. Be right back.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am looking for the steps again. Be right back.


Here's the steps:
Hulled Barley

*Step 2: Malting 1: Soak the Grains in a Bucket of Water*
The malting process is, at it's most basic, the process of tricking seeds into turning their starches into sugar (maltose) by way hydration, therein utilizing their natural sprouting process, then stopping that process by drying out the grain.

There is a lot more going on biologically and I think the wiki article on malting is a fairly good one: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malt

The process that we will use is a bucket hydration method.

Soak the grains in enough room temperature water to fully cover all grains in a 5 gallon food-safe plastic bucket (a large cooking pot will work in place of a bucket if you can do without it for a few hours).

Let sit in room temperature water for about 2 hours and then pour out the water using a strainer.

Let sit with access to air for at least 5 hours (this keeps the grains from drowning or swelling too quickly).

Repeat this process for a minimum total of 2 soaks and rests (you are welcome to go with 3 total soaks and rests if you have the patience, I live in a high desert climate and my barley only needed 2 soaks)

*Step 3: Malting 2: Rest in the Dark*
You will then spread the damp barley grains out into a flat baking sheet- try to keep it about 1 inch thick so as to keep the grains oxygenated and to keep them at a consistent temperature (about 60 degrees F worked well for mine) as there is heat created in the germination process.

*Step 4: Malting 3: Keep the Grain Hydrated*
I picked up a $2 spray bottle to spray slightly warm water onto the towel covering the grains. Because I live in a dry climate, I had to do this at least once a day for 3 days.

*Step 5: Malting 4: Gently Aerate*
Once a day, gently run your fingers through the malting barley- this will help to aerate the grain and also give you a good idea of how hydrated it is. If you find them to be drying out, simply spray them with a bit of water. Never let standing water accumulate in the bottom of the pan though, this can be an open door to mold.

You will see little rootlets start to show on the grain throughout the germination process- this means it's working!

*Step 6: Malting 5: Drying*
After about 3-4 days of germination, the grains should be ready.

When the rootlets have reached the same length as the original grain itself, they are about ready to start drying.

Drying out will halt the germination process and leave you with malted barley to crush and make into beer!

To dry the malt, I used my oven- I would set my oven to it's lowest setting- 200 F and then when it registered 130 F I would cancel the oven heating and then I set the baking sheet with the germinated grain (without the towel of course) inside. I would then let it sit at around 100-130 F for 3-4 hours. It takes a while when your oven doesn't have a low setting (ideal is about 125 F) but it's worth it to keep the temperature low and have your oven off so you don't forget about it and burn down your home.

Once the grain is dry, it will be much lighter in weight and feel dry and hard to the touch. If you think it may still be wet inside, just keep drying it. The low heat at long lengths of time will not hurt the grain, however the necessary enzyme (amylase) that was created in the malting process will be destroyed if the temperature gets too high- so don't dry your malt too hot!

*Step 7: Malting 6: Grind Em' Up*
Once dry, grind the malt into a fine, flour like powder that blends easily with liquids.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Step One: buy barley grains. 
Step Two:

Jerry, what are the three most important parts of what is listed on step two?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Step One: buy barley grains.
> Step Two:
> 
> Jerry, what are the three most important parts of what is listed on step two?


Step Two:
Soak the grains in enough room temperature water to fully cover all grains in a 5 gallon food-safe plastic bucket (a large cooking pot will work in place of a bucket if you can do without it for a few hours).

Let sit in room temperature water for about 2 hours and then pour out the water using a strainer.

Let sit with access to air for at least 5 hours (this keeps the grains from drowning or swelling too quickly).

Repeat this process for a minimum total of 2 soaks and rests (you are welcome to go with 3 total soaks and rests if you have the patience, I live in a high desert climate and my barley only needed 2 soaks)


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

According to the Malt-O-Meal Ingredients, All you need is How to Make Farina and Malted barley.

According to the maltex Ingredients, All you need is Toasted Crushed Whole Wheat, Rye Flour, Barley Malt Syrup, Wheat Bran, Wheat Germ. How do you make "Toasted Crushed Whole Wheat"?

According to the Nestle Milo Ingredients, All you need is Extract of Malt Barley and rice (Total Extract 38%), Milk Solids, sugar, cocoa and maltodextrin. How do you make "Extract of Malt Barley and rice (Total Extract 38%) and Milk Solids"?

On Wheatena, Wheatena How do you Place a thin layer of wheat berries on a baking pan? How do you "As they bake take a spatula and redistribute the berries"?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

I found this. A Genuine Nestle's Milo Clone! Recipe - Food.com This requires https://www.ehow.com/how_8177732_make-own-malt-extract.html


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I highly recommend that we stay on the topic of malted barley until we get it all straight.  

I would like for you to edit step two. Take out unnecessary words.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I highly recommend that we stay on the topic of malted barley until we get it all straight.
> 
> I would like for you to edit step two. Take out unnecessary words.


Ok we shall stick to the topic of malted barley. What unnecessary words?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Parts of the step two that are more than just what to do. There are explanations in there that don’t add to the actual process.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Parts of the step two that are more than just what to do. There are explanations in there that don’t add to the actual process.


Soak the grains in enough room temperature water to fully cover all grains in a 5 gallon food-safe plastic bucket (a large cooking pot will work in place of a bucket if you can do without it for a few hours).

Let sit in room temperature water for about 2 hours and then pour out the water using a strainer.

Let sit with access to air for at least 5 hours (this keeps the grains from drowning or swelling too quickly).

Repeat this process for a minimum total of 2 soaks and rests (you are welcome to go with 3 total soaks and rests if you have the patience, I live in a high desert climate and my barley only needed 2 soaks)


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

What words can you leave out. Make it one simple sentence.

Soak the grains in enough room temperature water to fully cover all grains in a 5 gallon food-safe plastic bucket (a large cooking pot will work in place of a bucket if you can do without it for a few hours).


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> What words can you leave out. Make it one simple sentence.
> 
> Soak the grains in enough room temperature water to fully cover all grains in a 5 gallon food-safe plastic bucket (a large cooking pot will work in place of a bucket if you can do without it for a few hours).


For how many minutes or hours?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I want you to copy and paste. Then delete words you don’t need.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> a blender or food processor or mortar and Pestle?
> The one and only ingredient I need is hulled barley
> I don't know how to "lightly aerate"
> 
> I want to write homemade malt powder using stuff that everyone regardless of income can get and make.


What do you put on the barley to soak it? Your soaking agent is considered an ingredient. If you want to make the instructions simple and complete you need to include the soaking agent in the ingredients.

I would say to put the grains in a bucket or large pot. The person who wrote the instructions didn't make them super easy to understand. You need to write the precise steps and leave out the extra comments. Pretend you are going through the steps. How would you tell someone what to do? What words did the writer use that are not part of what you need to do with the grain?

You might be able to find a food processor at a thrift store but it won't be a good one.

The process of making malt powder is not cheap or easy. Cheap and easy would be buying it at the store.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I want you to copy and paste. Then delete words you don’t need.


Homemade Barley Powder

The One and Only Ingredient you need: Hulled Barley

*Step 2: Malting 1: Soak the Grains in a Bucket of Water*
The malting process is, at it's most basic, the process of tricking seeds into turning their starches into sugar (maltose) by way hydration, therein utilizing their natural sprouting process, then stopping that process by drying out the grain.

There is a lot more going on biologically and I think the wiki article on malting is a fairly good one: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malt

The process that we will use is a bucket hydration method.

Soak the grains in enough room temperature water to fully cover all grains in a 5 gallon food-safe plastic bucket (a large cooking pot will work in place of a bucket if you can do without it for a few hours).

Let sit in room temperature water for about 2 hours and then pour out the water using a strainer.

Let sit with access to air for at least 5 hours (this keeps the grains from drowning or swelling too quickly).

Repeat this process for a minimum total of 2 soaks and rests (you are welcome to go with 3 total soaks and rests if you have the patience, I live in a high desert climate and my barley only needed 2 soaks)

*Step 3: Malting 2: Rest in the Dark*
You will then spread the damp barley grains out into a flat baking sheet- try to keep it about 1 inch thick so as to keep the grains oxygenated and to keep them at a consistent temperature (about 60 degrees F worked well for mine) as there is heat created in the germination process.

*Step 4: Malting 3: Keep the Grain Hydrated*
I picked up a $2 spray bottle to spray slightly warm water onto the towel covering the grains. Because I live in a dry climate, I had to do this at least once a day for 3 days.

*Step 5: Malting 4: Gently Aerate*
Once a day, gently run your fingers through the malting barley- this will help to aerate the grain and also give you a good idea of how hydrated it is. If you find them to be drying out, simply spray them with a bit of water. Never let standing water accumulate in the bottom of the pan though, this can be an open door to mold.

You will see little rootlets start to show on the grain throughout the germination process- this means it's working!

*Step 6: Malting 5: Drying*
After about 3-4 days of germination, the grains should be ready.

When the rootlets have reached the same length as the original grain itself, they are about ready to start drying.

Drying out will halt the germination process and leave you with malted barley to crush and make into beer!

To dry the malt, I used my oven- I would set my oven to it's lowest setting- 200 F and then when it registered 130 F I would cancel the oven heating and then I set the baking sheet with the germinated grain (without the towel of course) inside. I would then let it sit at around 100-130 F for 3-4 hours. It takes a while when your oven doesn't have a low setting (ideal is about 125 F) but it's worth it to keep the temperature low and have your oven off so you don't forget about it and burn down your home.

Once the grain is dry, it will be much lighter in weight and feel dry and hard to the touch. If you think it may still be wet inside, just keep drying it. The low heat at long lengths of time will not hurt the grain, however the necessary enzyme (amylase) that was created in the malting process will be destroyed if the temperature gets too high- so don't dry your malt too hot!

*Step 7: Malting 6: Grind Em' Up*
Once dry, grind the malt into a fine, flour like powder that blends easily with liquids.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@Jerryberry, stop concentrating so much on the instructions from the website. Think about what you would do in each step. You have your bucket or large pot. You have your barley. You have your water. What do you do first?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> @Jerryberry, stop concentrating so much on the instructions from the website. Think about what you would do in each step. You have your bucket or large pot. You have your barley. You have your water. What do you do first?


1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
2.) Soak the barley for idk how many minutes or hours (I don't understand what a few hours is. "few" is not a number.)


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> 1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
> 2.) Soak the barley for idk how many minutes or hours (I don't understand what a few hours is. "few" is not a number.)


The "few hours" is in reference to the pot. You have found your first unnecessary comment. This is the part you need.
"Let sit in room temperature water for about 2 hours and then pour out the water using a strainer."


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> The "few hours" is in reference to the pot. You have found your first unnecessary comment. This is the part you need.
> "Let sit in room temperature water for about 2 hours and then pour out the water using a strainer."


1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
2.) Let sit in room temperature water for about 2 hours and then pour out the water using a strainer. 

We got 1 and 2 down.

We got steps 3, 4, 5, 6 & 7 to go


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Number 2 should be 
2) add room temperature water until barley is covered.

Then the soak and drain part. Baby steps. If you want the instructions to be easy to understand you have to write it in baby steps.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered for 2 hours. (Is this correct?)
3.) You will then spread the damp barley grains out into a flat baking sheet- try to keep it about 1 inch thick.
4.) get a spray bottle to spray slightly warm water onto the towel covering the grains for idk how long
5.) Once a day, gently run your fingers through the malting barley. If you find them to be drying out, simply spray them with a bit of water. Never let standing water accumulate in the bottom of the pan though, this can be an open door to mold. You will see little rootlets start to show on the grain throughout the germination process- this means it's working! 
6.) After about 3-4 days of germination, the grains should be ready. When the rootlets have reached the same length as the original grain itself, they are about ready to start drying. To dry the malt, (This one I don't understand. "I used my oven- I would set my oven to it's lowest setting- 200 F and then when it registered 130 F I would cancel the oven heating and then I set the baking sheet with the germinated grain (without the towel of course) inside. I would then let it sit at around 100-130 F for 3-4 hours. It takes a while when your oven doesn't have a low setting (ideal is about 125 F) but it's worth it to keep the temperature low and have your oven off so you don't forget about it and burn down your home.") Once the grain is dry, it will be much lighter in weight and feel dry and hard to the touch. If you think it may still be wet inside, just keep drying it.
7.) Once dry, grind the malt into a fine, flour like powder that blends easily with liquids. What's a "fine, flour like powder"? How do you grind it to make a "fine, flour like powder"?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You're still making leaps. 
Step 2 expanded) soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Jerry, ONE step at a time.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My son used to work on his homework like that. He wanted to know how to work problems half way down the page before he would put his name on the paper. He nearly failed a class because he didn't put his name on his papers. It's tough trying to do it one step at a time and stating those steps as simply as possible. I had to learn how to give the simple steps when doing demonstrations in 4-H. Once you get it figured out it's pretty easy but it is a difficult process to learn. Obviously the people who give instructions on doing stuff on the computer have never learned how to expand and simplify instructions.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> You're still making leaps.
> Step 2 expanded) soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.


This is what I did to Step 3: You will then spread the damp barley grains out into a flat baking sheet- try to keep it about 1 inch thick.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> My son used to work on his homework like that. He wanted to know how to work problems half way down the page before he would put his name on the paper. He nearly failed a class because he didn't put his name on his papers. It's tough trying to do it one step at a time and stating those steps as simply as possible. I had to learn how to give the simple steps when doing demonstrations in 4-H. Once you get it figured out it's pretty easy but it is a difficult process to learn. Obviously the people who give instructions on doing stuff on the computer have never learned how to expand and simplify instructions.


Exactly


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Progress!


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Jerryberry said:


> This is what I did to Step 3: You will then spread the damp barley grains out into a flat baking sheet- try to keep it about 1 inch thick.


What's 1-inch thick?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Are you familiar with measuring using a ruler?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Are you familiar with measuring using a ruler?


No because to me It's too faulty. I never get the correct measurement no matter how I handle it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

In this case, it doesn’t have to be exact.

You can see on this picture that an inch is about the distance between the tip of your finger and the first knuckle.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am tired and heading to bed. Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> This is what I did to Step 3: You will then spread the damp barley grains out into a flat baking sheet- try to keep it about 1 inch thick.


You still need to revise step 2 to include the soak, drain and repeat.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> You still need to revise step 2 to include the soak, drain and repeat.


Step 2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered. Soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am tired and heading to bed. Talk to you tomorrow.


Sweet dreams


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> Step 2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered. Soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.


Yes. Now you are catching on.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Yes. Now you are catching on.


This is Step 3.) You will then spread the damp barley grains out into a flat baking sheet- try to keep it about 1 inch thick.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

2 down 5 to go

1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered. Soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Step 3 looks good too.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

3 down 4 to go

1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered. Soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.
3.) You will then spread the damp barley grains out into a flat baking sheet- try to keep it about 1 inch thick.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Step 3 looks good too.


This is Step 4: get a spray bottle to spray slightly warm water onto the towel covering the grains for idk how long


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'll review it later. It's past my bedtime.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> I'll review it later. It's past my bedtime.


Review it tomorrow?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

This is Step 4: get a spray bottle to spray slightly warm water onto the towel covering the grains for idk how long


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Spray every four hours until you see the amount of sprouting desired.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Spray every four hours until you see the amount of sprouting desired.


What temperature should the water be? How about "onto the towel covering the grains"?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Actually, the temperature doesn’t really matter.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Actually, the temperature doesn’t really matter.


What about "onto the towel covering the grains"?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Jerry, when I used to be a classroom teacher, when I had a student who had difficulty understanding what was written, I asked if she made “pictures in her head” of what the words said. I learned that some didn’t know to do that.

Do you make a mental video of what you are reading?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Jerry, when I used to be a classroom teacher, when I had a student who had difficulty understanding what was written, I asked if she made “pictures in her head” of what the words said. I learned that some didn’t know to do that.
> 
> Do you make a mental video of what you are reading?


No because I'm very easily distracted.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I thought so. (smile) Please work on that. It is ESSENTIAL to reading comprehension. Otherwise the words don't mean much.

So, make a picture, and we will build this picture one step at a time. 
You have the cookie sheet.
What is on the cookie sheet?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I thought so. (smile) Please work on that. It is ESSENTIAL to reading comprehension. Otherwise the words don't mean much.
> 
> So, make a picture, and we will build this picture one step at a time.
> You have the cookie sheet.
> What is on the cookie sheet?


The soaked hulled barley


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Awesome. What do you put on top of barley?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I thought so. (smile) Please work on that. It is ESSENTIAL to reading comprehension. Otherwise the words don't mean much.
> 
> So, make a picture, and we will build this picture one step at a time.
> You have the cookie sheet.
> What is on the cookie sheet?


Maybe she could even add pictographs to her instructions to help her remember.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Awesome. What do you put on top of barley?


A kitchen towel


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> Maybe she could even add pictographs to her instructions to help her remember.


I don't know how to do that


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Draw a picture or print one out.

For example a picture of each piece of equipment. A picture of what barley soaking looks like. A picture of barley under a towel. 

Each steep could have a picture of what it looks like. Maybe you could even do a video of the process after you have it right.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Note, I am not a teacher and may have just kiboshed the learning process by skipping steps that will help you.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> Note, I am not a teacher and may have just kiboshed the learning process by skipping steps that will help you.


Like what?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> Draw a picture or print one out.
> 
> For example a picture of each piece of equipment. A picture of what barley soaking looks like. A picture of barley under a towel.
> 
> Each steep could have a picture of what it looks like. Maybe you could even do a video of the process after you have it right.


I just don't like drawing because I'm not interested.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Lay the kitchen towel over the top of the one inch layer of soaked barley. So, you have three layers. 

Pan, barley, and a damp kitchen towel.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Lay the kitchen towel over the top of the one inch layer of soaked barley. So, you have three layers.
> 
> Pan, barley, and a damp kitchen towel.


So step 4 is "Lay the kitchen towel over the top of the one inch layer of soaked barley. So, you have three layers. Pan, barley, and a damp kitchen towel."?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


>


Good video but that's in centimeters and celsius.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The process is important.

The amounts do NOT matter. The temperature doesn't matter to you.

Please watch it again. Look at how it works.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The process is important.
> 
> The amounts do NOT matter. The temperature doesn't matter to you.
> 
> Please watch it again. Look at how it works.


So i can do it in any amount and water temperature?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Do *not* use *hot* water, but yes. 

When I sprouted wheat and barley for my bunnies, I just used tap water at the temperature that came out of the faucet.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Do *not* use *hot* water, but yes.
> 
> When I sprouted wheat and barley for my bunnies, I just used tap water at the temperature that came out of the faucet.


What about the kitchen sink?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes, that is what I meant. The faucet at the kitchen sink. NOT HOT.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Yes, that is what I meant. The faucet at the kitchen sink. NOT HOT.


Just warm water?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Yes, that is what I meant. The faucet at the kitchen sink. NOT HOT.


(Review) Step 4: Lay the kitchen towel over the top of the one inch layer of soaked barley. So, you have three layers. Pan, barley, and a damp kitchen towel.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Nap time


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Nap time


until what time?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

This is the original step 4
"I picked up a $2 spray bottle to spray slightly warm water onto the towel covering the grains. Because I live in a dry climate, I had to do this at least once a day for 3 days."



Jerryberry said:


> This is Step 4: get a spray bottle to spray slightly warm water onto the towel covering the grains for idk how long


I would add, fill the spray bottle with water and spray the towel at least once a day. 

The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out. In my house in the winter it might be 2 or 3 times a day because my house gets dry in the winter. I haven't watched the video yet but plan on it, maybe tomorrow. Since @Alice In TX/MO has sprouted grains before I would follow her advice about how often to spray or knowing when the towel has dried out enough to need to be sprayed.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> This is the original step 4
> "I picked up a $2 spray bottle to spray slightly warm water onto the towel covering the grains. Because I live in a dry climate, I had to do this at least once a day for 3 days."
> 
> 
> ...


Step 4: fill the spray bottle with water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out. 

My question: Do I need to use warm or cold water for sprouting?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The water should be room temperature. In most houses the water that comes out the cold faucet is close to room temperature.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> The water should be room temperature. In most houses the water that comes out the cold faucet is close to room temperature.


Step 4: Fill the spray bottle with room temperature water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sounds good. Hopefully Alice will chime in and give you some advice on how to know if your towel needs to be sprayed and how much to spray. I do not think you want the towel to be dripping wet.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

4 down 3 to go
1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered. Soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.
3.) Fill the spray bottle with room temperature water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out.
4.) Fill the spray bottle with room temperature water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Sounds good. Hopefully Alice will chime in and give you some advice on how to know if your towel needs to be sprayed and how much to spray. I do not think you want the towel to be dripping wet.


Will alice come in so we can update step 4?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Step 5: Once a day, gently run your fingers through the malting barley. If you find them to be drying out, simply spray them with a bit of water. Never let standing water accumulate in the bottom of the pan though, this can be an open door to mold. You will see little rootlets start to show on the grain throughout the germination process- this means it's working!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I would spray morning and evening at least. Noon also if the towel dries out.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Sounds good. Hopefully Alice will chime in and give you some advice on how to know if your towel needs to be sprayed and how much to spray. I do not think you want the towel to be dripping wet.


Step 5: Once a day, gently run your fingers through the malting barley. If you find them to be drying out, simply spray them with a bit of water. Never let standing water accumulate in the bottom of the pan though, this can be an open door to mold. You will see little rootlets start to show on the grain throughout the germination process- this means it's working!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

That looks EXCELLENT for step 5.

If the grains dry out or starts to smell different, rinse the grains.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> 4 down 3 to go
> 1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
> 2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered. Soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.
> 3.) Fill the spray bottle with room temperature water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out.
> 4.) Fill the spray bottle with room temperature water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out.


Reread your step 3. You put in the wrong thing. Go back and look through your notes.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Reread your step 3. You put in the wrong thing. Go back and look through your notes.


What wrong thing I put on the third step?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> That looks EXCELLENT for step 5.
> 
> If the grains dry out or starts to smell different, rinse the grains.


Step 5: Once a day, gently run your fingers through the malting barley. If you find them to be drying out, simply spray them with a bit of water. Never let standing water accumulate in the bottom of the pan though, this can be an open door to mold. You will see little rootlets start to show on the grain throughout the germination process- this means it's working! If the grains dry out or starts to smell different, rinse the grains.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You put step 4 under 3 and 4, and totally left out your step 3. 
Go back and read the original. You'll see it.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> You put step 4 under 3 and 4, and totally left out your step 3.
> Go back and read the original. You'll see it.


1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered. Soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.
3.) Fill the spray bottle with room temperature water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out.
4.) Fill the spray bottle with room temperature water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out. 
5.) Once a day, gently run your fingers through the malting barley. If you find them to be drying out, simply spray them with a bit of water. Never let standing water accumulate in the bottom of the pan though, this can be an open door to mold. You will see little rootlets start to show on the grain throughout the germination process- this means it's working! If the grains dry out or starts to smell different, rinse the grains.

How's that?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@Jerryberry, You just added step 5 without really reviewing steps 3 and 4. Read them again. What happens between soaking the grain and spraying it with the spray bottle?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> @Jerryberry, You just added step 5 without really reviewing steps 3 and 4. Read them again. What happens between soaking the grain and spraying it with the spray bottle?


Ok now I see! These are the steps in correct order:
1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered. Soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.
3.) Fill the spray bottle with room temperature water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out.
4.) Lay the kitchen towel over the top of the one inch layer of soaked barley. So, you have three layers. Pan, barley, and a damp kitchen towel. 
5.) Once a day, gently run your fingers through the malting barley. If you find them to be drying out, simply spray them with a bit of water. Never let standing water accumulate in the bottom of the pan though, this can be an open door to mold. You will see little rootlets start to show on the grain throughout the germination process- this means it's working! If the grains dry out or starts to smell different, rinse the grains.

Is this correct?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Nope, not yet. You expanded step 4 and still left out step 3. Give me a minute to go back and find it.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> 3 down 4 to go
> 
> 1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
> 2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered. Soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.
> 3.) You will then spread the damp barley grains out into a flat baking sheet- try to keep it about 1 inch thick.


Can you see the difference now?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Can you see the difference now?


Yes I said 3 steps down 4 steps to go


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Jerryberry said:


> Yes I said 3 steps down 4 steps to go


This is the 3 steps:
1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered. Soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.
3.) You will then spread the damp barley grains out into a flat baking sheet- try to keep it about 1 inch thick. 

All I said is we edited 3 steps thus we have 4 to go


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Do you see the difference between step 3 in post #187 and post #183?

Now I see where you corrected them. Flip them around. Step 3 is really step 4 and step 4 is step 3. You have to spread the grain in the pan before covering it with the towel.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Can you see the difference now?


Now I see! This is the 5 revised steps:
1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered. Soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.
3.) You will then spread the damp barley grains out into a flat baking sheet- try to keep it about 1 inch thick.
4.) Fill the spray bottle with room temperature water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out. Lay the kitchen towel over the top of the one inch layer of soaked barley. So, you have three layers. Pan, barley, and a damp kitchen towel. 
5.) Once a day, gently run your fingers through the malting barley. If you find them to be drying out, simply spray them with a bit of water. Never let standing water accumulate in the bottom of the pan though, this can be an open door to mold. You will see little rootlets start to show on the grain throughout the germination process- this means it's working! If the grains dry out or starts to smell different, rinse the grains.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Jerryberry said:


> Now I see! This is the 5 revised steps:
> 1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
> 2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered. Soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.
> 3.) You will then spread the damp barley grains out into a flat baking sheet- try to keep it about 1 inch thick.
> ...


Is this correct?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

👍
You got it!

You are doing very well. I see where you are catching on to giving directions very quickly.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> 👍
> You got it!


Step 6: After about 3-4 days of germination, the grains should be ready. When the rootlets have reached the same length as the original grain itself, they are about ready to start drying. To dry the malt, (This one I don't understand. "I used my oven- I would set my oven to it's lowest setting- 200 F and then when it registered 130 F I would cancel the oven heating and then I set the baking sheet with the germinated grain (without the towel of course) inside. I would then let it sit at around 100-130 F for 3-4 hours. It takes a while when your oven doesn't have a low setting (ideal is about 125 F) but it's worth it to keep the temperature low and have your oven off so you don't forget about it and burn down your home.") Once the grain is dry, it will be much lighter in weight and feel dry and hard to the touch. If you think it may still be wet inside, just keep drying it.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> 👍
> You got it!
> 
> You are doing very well. I see where you are catching on to giving directions very quickly.


Thank You 5 steps down 2 to go. We're not out of the woods yet.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> Thank You 5 steps down 2 to go. We're not out of the woods yet.


You'll get it. You have done very well so far.

Step 6 is pretty complicated. What the writer did was let the oven heat up, then hold the heat for a while. When they felt the grain had cooled they turned the oven back on and heated it up again. They also did not give the instructions in the order things should be done. To simplify it, you have to start at the beginning. Forget about the oven for a minute. Write how to tell if the grain is ready to dry.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> You'll get it. You have done very well so far.
> 
> Step 6 is pretty complicated. What the writer did was let the oven heat up, then hold the heat for a while. When they felt the grain had cooled they turned the oven back on and heated it up again. They also did not give the instructions in the order things should be done. To simplify it, you have to start at the beginning. Forget about the oven for a minute. Write how to tell if the grain is ready to dry.


The grain is ready when you feel it with your fingers?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

When it is dry. I don’t know what happens next. The video showed that they break off the roots, I think.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> When it is dry. I don’t know what happens next. The video showed that they break off the roots, I think.


How can you tell the grain is dry? Is it when you feel it with your fingers?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hold on a minute. You are getting ahead of yourself again. It can't be dry until you have gone through step 6. First we have to write down how to know when the grain is ready to go through the drying process.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Hold on a minute. You are getting ahead of yourself again. It can't be dry until you have gone through step 6. First we have to write down how to know when the grain is ready to go through the drying process.


Should we feel the grain to see if its dry?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Look what I found!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

How can it be dry? We haven't started drying it yet. 

How do you tell if it is ready to dry? Our last completed step was spraying the towel to keep the grain moist so it would sprout.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> How can it be dry? We haven't started drying it yet.
> 
> How do you tell if it is ready to dry? Our last completed step was spraying the towel to keep the grain moist so it would sprout.


Should we feel the grain to tell its dry?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Yes


Should we feel the grain with our fingers to tell its dry?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Going to bed. It’s after 10 PM here.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> How can it be dry? We haven't started drying it yet.
> 
> How do you tell if it is ready to dry? Our last completed step was spraying the towel to keep the grain moist so it would sprout.


To tell if the grain is dry is by feeling it with our fingers.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Read step 6 in the original instructions. What is the first part of step 6?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Read step 6 in the original instructions. What is the first part of step 6?


From instructables:
*Step 6: Malting 5: Drying*
After about 3-4 days of germination, the grains should be ready.

When the rootlets have reached the same length as the original grain itself, they are about ready to start drying.

Drying out will halt the germination process and leave you with malted barley to crush and make into beer!

To dry the malt, I used my oven- I would set my oven to it's lowest setting- 200 F and then when it registered 130 F I would cancel the oven heating and then I set the baking sheet with the germinated grain (without the towel of course) inside. I would then let it sit at around 100-130 F for 3-4 hours. It takes a while when your oven doesn't have a low setting (ideal is about 125 F) but it's worth it to keep the temperature low and have your oven off so you don't forget about it and burn down your home.

Once the grain is dry, it will be much lighter in weight and feel dry and hard to the touch. If you think it may still be wet inside, just keep drying it. The low heat at long lengths of time will not hurt the grain, however the necessary enzyme (amylase) that was created in the malting process will be destroyed if the temperature gets too high- so don't dry your malt too hot!

From the edited version:
6.) After about 3-4 days of germination, the grains should be ready. When the rootlets have reached the same length as the original grain itself, they are about ready to start drying. To dry the malt, (This one I don't understand. "I used my oven- I would set my oven to it's lowest setting- 200 F and then when it registered 130 F I would cancel the oven heating and then I set the baking sheet with the germinated grain (without the towel of course) inside. I would then let it sit at around 100-130 F for 3-4 hours. It takes a while when your oven doesn't have a low setting (ideal is about 125 F) but it's worth it to keep the temperature low and have your oven off so you don't forget about it and burn down your home.") Once the grain is dry, it will be much lighter in weight and feel dry and hard to the touch. If you think it may still be wet inside, just keep drying it.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> Drying out will halt the germination process and leave you with malted barley to crush and make into beer!


I think we can work without that comment.

To dry the malt, I used my oven- I would set my oven to it's lowest setting- 200 F and then when it registered 130 F I would cancel the oven heating and then I set the baking sheet with the germinated grain (without the towel of course) inside. I would then let it sit at around 100-130 F for 3-4 hours. It takes a while when your oven doesn't have a low setting (ideal is about 125 F) but it's worth it to keep the temperature low and have your oven off so you don't forget about it and burn down your home.

Let's concentrate on the paragraph above. This is the confusing part. This is also where the original writer has put the process out of order. 

First, what about the towel? It doesn't go into the oven.

Then you give the oven drying instructions. They don't say if they pre-heated the oven or if they put the pan of grains in the oven before turning it on.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> I think we can work without that comment.
> 
> To dry the malt, I used my oven- I would set my oven to it's lowest setting- 200 F and then when it registered 130 F I would cancel the oven heating and then I set the baking sheet with the germinated grain (without the towel of course) inside. I would then let it sit at around 100-130 F for 3-4 hours. It takes a while when your oven doesn't have a low setting (ideal is about 125 F) but it's worth it to keep the temperature low and have your oven off so you don't forget about it and burn down your home.
> 
> ...


So how should we write the 6th step?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Leave this part as it is

"After about 3-4 days of germination, the grains should be ready.

When the rootlets have reached the same length as the original grain itself, they are about ready to start drying."

Then describe what you would do to dry the grain. What do you do with the towel? What do you do with the tray of grain?

I am heading to bed in a little bit. We'll work on it more tomorrow.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Leave this part as it is
> 
> "After about 3-4 days of germination, the grains should be ready.
> 
> ...


I don't understand "When the rootlets have reached the same length as the original grain itself" 

I don't know what to do with the towel and the tray of grain.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Leave this part as it is
> 
> "After about 3-4 days of germination, the grains should be ready.
> 
> ...


I don't understand "When the rootlets have reached the same length as the original grain itself"

I don't know what to do with the towel and the tray of grain.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Leave this part as it is
> 
> "After about 3-4 days of germination, the grains should be ready.
> 
> ...


Can we work on step 6 please?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

I'm ready to work on the 6th step.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Jerryberry said:


> I'm ready to work on the 6th step.


I get you are impatient but these people are gifting you their time. Gift them back by waiting until they have the time to respond.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> I get you are impatient but these people are gifting you their time. Gift them back by waiting until they have the time to respond.


I'm sorry. I'll wait.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Jerry. It’s mothers day. We are taking a day off.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Jerry. It’s mothers day. We are taking a day off.


Are we working on steps 6 and 7 tomorrow?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Jerry, I will be checking in when possible.

My day includes taking care of my goat herd, two dogs, a cat, moving the water sprinklers around, doing the laundry, and working in my office. I also have to take my truck to be inspected.

Picture me dashing from one project to another. 

I will see if I can drop in.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Jerry, I will be checking in when possible.
> 
> My day includes taking care of my goat herd, two dogs, a cat, moving the water sprinklers around, doing the laundry, and working in my office. I also have to take my truck to be inspected.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I'll be patient I promise


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sunday is my shopping and work at home day. I don't get much time to spend on the computer. Hubby has been at work all week and Sunday is the one day we get to spend together. I will google some images to show you the rootlets tomorrow.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Sunday is my shopping and work at home day. I don't get much time to spend on the computer. Hubby has been at work all week and Sunday is the one day we get to spend together. I will google some images to show you the rootlets tomorrow.


Ok have a happy mother's day


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Thank you. 

You said you didn't know what the intructions meant by "when the rootlets are as long as the grain". I don't know how long a barley seed is. It would be easy to see when you have several together. The little white rootlets will be as long as the grains next to them. You use the grain as a measuring device and compare the little roots to the grains next to them. When the little roots are as long as the grains, it is time to dry them.

The towel, the towel does not go into the oven. Before drying your grain you must remove the towel. Then you put the pan of grain into the oven and turn the oven on to it's lowest setting. Watch the temperature display on the oven and when the temperature gets to (I have to go back to see the temp in the instructions) --- you turn the oven off. 

This is an explanation which should not be part of the instructions; once an oven is warm, if the door is closed the oven will stay warm for a few hours. A few usually means 3 or 4.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> You said you didn't know what the intructions meant by "when the rootlets are as long as the grain". I don't know how long a barley seed is. It would be easy to see when you have several together. The little white rootlets will be as long as the grains next to them. You use the grain as a measuring device and compare the little roots to the grains next to them. When the little roots are as long as the grains, it is time to dry them.
> 
> ...


How should we write the 6th step?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You had a good start. Continue with that. Go back to your notes about how to tell when to start step 6 and continue from there with removing the towel and putting the pan in the oven.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

The Original step 6: After about 3-4 days of germination, the grains should be ready. When the rootlets have reached the same length as the original grain itself, they are about ready to start drying. To dry the malt, (This one I don't understand. "I used my oven- I would set my oven to it's lowest setting- 200 F and then when it registered 130 F I would cancel the oven heating and then I set the baking sheet with the germinated grain (without the towel of course) inside. I would then let it sit at around 100-130 F for 3-4 hours. It takes a while when your oven doesn't have a low setting (ideal is about 125 F) but it's worth it to keep the temperature low and have your oven off so you don't forget about it and burn down your home.") Once the grain is dry, it will be much lighter in weight and feel dry and hard to the touch. If you think it may still be wet inside, just keep drying it

The edited step 6: After about 3-4 days of germination, the grains should be ready. When the rootlets have reached the same length as the original grain itself, they are about ready to start drying. The little white rootlets will be as long as the grains next to them. You use the grain as a measuring device and compare the little roots to the grains next to them. When the little roots are as long as the grains, it is time to dry them.The towel, the towel does not go into the oven. Before drying your grain you must remove the towel. Then you put the pan of grain into the oven and turn the oven on to it's lowest setting. Watch the temperature display on the oven and when the temperature gets to (200 F or 130 F or 100-130 F or 125 F?)


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Don't use my words. Use your words to write the step so you understand it.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Don't use my words. Use your words to write the step so you understand it.


Idk I don't have any of my words.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Don't use my words. Use your words to write the step so you understand it.


Can you help me please? I don't have any words for this step.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Jerryberry, you need to help yourself. You need to find the words. They are trying to guide you but they don't want to do the work for you. That is how you learn.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> Idk I don't have any of my words.


You did well on the other steps. You put them in a way you could understand. You had started with putting step 6 in your words. Look at the original. Write the original. Then rewrite it better, so it is clear to you. 

Maybe the time from step 5 to step 6 is too long. Maybe we should do a step 6, A. Check the grain daily to see if the roots are growing and to make sure they are damp but not wet.

Maybe step 6 in the original version is too much information. You can always break it down into smaller steps. If you want it to be written so you can understand it better, you have to write it so it makes sense to you. Let's try with 6 A) How much time has passed? What did you do during that time? What should you expect to see?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

The Original step 6: After about 3-4 days of germination, the grains should be ready. When the rootlets have reached the same length as the original grain itself, they are about ready to start drying. To dry the malt, (This one I don't understand. "I used my oven- I would set my oven to it's lowest setting- 200 F and then when it registered 130 F I would cancel the oven heating and then I set the baking sheet with the germinated grain (without the towel of course) inside. I would then let it sit at around 100-130 F for 3-4 hours. It takes a while when your oven doesn't have a low setting (ideal is about 125 F) but it's worth it to keep the temperature low and have your oven off so you don't forget about it and burn down your home.") Once the grain is dry, it will be much lighter in weight and feel dry and hard to the touch. If you think it may still be wet inside, just keep drying it

I don't remember doing step 6 in my own words.

The edited step 6: After about 3-4 days of germination, the grains should be ready. Check the grain daily to see if the roots are growing and to make sure they are damp but not wet.

I don't know how much time has passed, idk and idk.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Jerryberry said:


> The Original step 6: After about 3-4 days of germination, the grains should be ready. When the rootlets have reached the same length as the original grain itself, they are about ready to start drying. To dry the malt, (This one I don't understand. "I used my oven- I would set my oven to it's lowest setting- 200 F and then when it registered 130 F I would cancel the oven heating and then I set the baking sheet with the germinated grain (without the towel of course) inside. I would then let it sit at around 100-130 F for 3-4 hours. It takes a while when your oven doesn't have a low setting (ideal is about 125 F) but it's worth it to keep the temperature low and have your oven off so you don't forget about it and burn down your home.") Once the grain is dry, it will be much lighter in weight and feel dry and hard to the touch. If you think it may still be wet inside, just keep drying it
> 
> I don't remember doing step 6 in my own words.
> 
> ...


The original step said "I would then let it sit at around 100-130 F for 3-4 hours. 

Where's the 6th step in my words?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Also, leave out repeated sentences.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Also, leave out repeated sentences.


That leaves out nothing because I don't remember having step 6 in my own words.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Rewrite post #228. Leave out sentences that appear several times.

Hint: root length


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Rewrite post #228. Leave out sentences that appear several times.
> 
> Hint: root length


I would rewrite it this way (it's still a work in progress)

Step 6: After about 3-4 days of germination, the grains should be ready. Check the grain daily to see if the roots are growing and to make sure they are damp but not wet. The little white rootlets will be as long as the grains next to them. You use the grain as a measuring device and compare the little roots to the grains next to them. When the little roots are as long as the grains, it is time to dry them. Before drying your grain, you must remove the towel. Then you put the pan of grain into the oven and turn the oven on to it's lowest setting. Watch the temperature display on the oven and when the temperature gets to (200 F or 130 F or 100-130 F or 125 F?)

I still don't know the correct oven temperature. I still don't understand "When the rootlets have reached the same length as the original grain itself"


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

200 degrees. Turn off oven.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> 200 degrees. Turn off oven.


 I still don't understand "When the rootlets have reached the same length as the original grain itself"


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

like this


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Is this correct?

Step 6: After about 3-4 days of germination, the grains should be ready. Check the grain daily to see if the roots are growing and to make sure they are damp but not wet. The little white rootlets will be as long as the grains next to them. You use the grain as a measuring device and compare the little roots to the grains next to them. When the little roots are as long as the grains, it is time to dry them. Before drying your grain, you must remove the towel. Then you put the pan of grain into the oven and turn the oven on to 200 degrees (for 3 hours or until the grain is dry? Remove the grain from the oven and turn it off?)


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

The Original steps 
1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered for 2 hours. (Is this correct?)
3.) You will then spread the damp barley grains out into a flat baking sheet- try to keep it about 1 inch thick.
4.) get a spray bottle to spray slightly warm water onto the towel covering the grains for idk how long
5.) Once a day, gently run your fingers through the malting barley. If you find them to be drying out, simply spray them with a bit of water. Never let standing water accumulate in the bottom of the pan though, this can be an open door to mold. You will see little rootlets start to show on the grain throughout the germination process- this means it's working!
6.) After about 3-4 days of germination, the grains should be ready. When the rootlets have reached the same length as the original grain itself, they are about ready to start drying. To dry the malt, (This one I don't understand. "I used my oven- I would set my oven to it's lowest setting- 200 F and then when it registered 130 F I would cancel the oven heating and then I set the baking sheet with the germinated grain (without the towel of course) inside. I would then let it sit at around 100-130 F for 3-4 hours. It takes a while when your oven doesn't have a low setting (ideal is about 125 F) but it's worth it to keep the temperature low and have your oven off so you don't forget about it and burn down your home.") Once the grain is dry, it will be much lighter in weight and feel dry and hard to the touch. If you think it may still be wet inside, just keep drying it.
7.) Once dry, grind the malt into a fine, flour like powder that blends easily with liquids. What's a "fine, flour like powder"? How do you grind it to make a "fine, flour like powder"?

Homemade Malt powder (so far)
1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered. Soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.
3.) You will then spread the damp barley grains out into a flat baking sheet- try to keep it about 1 inch thick.
4.) Fill the spray bottle with room temperature water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out. Lay the kitchen towel over the top of the one inch layer of soaked barley. So, you have three layers. Pan, barley, and a damp kitchen towel.
5.) Once a day, gently run your fingers through the malting barley. If you find them to be drying out, simply spray them with a bit of water. Never let standing water accumulate in the bottom of the pan though, this can be an open door to mold. You will see little rootlets start to show on the grain throughout the germination process- this means it's working! If the grains dry out or starts to smell different, rinse the grains.
6.) After about 3-4 days of germination, the grains should be ready. Check the grain daily to see if the roots are growing and to make sure they are damp but not wet. The little white rootlets will be as long as the grains next to them. You use the grain as a measuring device and compare the little roots to the grains next to them. When the little roots are as long as the grains, it is time to dry them. Before drying your grain, you must remove the towel. Then you put the pan of grain into the oven and turn the oven on to 200 degrees for 3 hours or until the grain is dry. Remove the grain from the oven and turn it off.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

The final step of making homemade malt powder 
Step 7: Once dry, grind the malt into a fine, flour like powder that blends easily with liquids. What's a "fine, flour like powder"? How do you grind it to make a "fine, flour like powder"?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Please refer to the video that I posted. At about the 3:00 minite mark, it shows her blender. Then it shows the powder.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have one thing so far that I would change at the beginning of step 6. The original is not written in the correct chronological order. I would write about checking the grain daily and the moisture first. Then looking at the rootlets, then the length. Then put in that the process will take 3 to 5 days. 

What the original author was doing with the oven was heating it up, then letting the grain set in the warm oven. As the oven cooled down she would turn it back on to heat again, then turned it off. She did it that way because her oven's lowest temperature setting would have got the grain too hot and ruined it. What she was trying to do was get the oven just hot enough to dry the grain without over heating it.

Let me go back and find where you wrote out the first part of step 6.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> 1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
> 2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered. Soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.
> 3.) Fill the spray bottle with room temperature water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out.
> 4.) Fill the spray bottle with room temperature water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out.
> ...


I just noticed that you changed step 2. It was correct in this version.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> I just noticed that you changed step 2. It was correct in this version.


1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered. Soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.
3.) Fill the spray bottle with room temperature water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out.
4.) Fill the spray bottle with room temperature water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out.
5.) Once a day, gently run your fingers through the malting barley. If you find them to be drying out, simply spray them with a bit of water. Never let standing water accumulate in the bottom of the pan though, this can be an open door to mold. You will see little rootlets start to show on the grain throughout the germination process- this means it's working! If the grains dry out or starts to smell different, rinse the grains.

this is step 6
After about 3-4 days of germination, the grains should be ready. Check the grain daily to see if the roots are growing and to make sure they are damp but not wet. The little white rootlets will be as long as the grains next to them. You use the grain as a measuring device and compare the little roots to the grains next to them. When the little roots are as long as the grains, it is time to dry them. Before drying your grain, you must remove the towel. Then you put the pan of grain into the oven and turn the oven on to 200 degrees for 3 hours or until the grain is dry. Remove the grain from the oven and turn it off.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Jerryberry said:


> 1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
> 2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered. Soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.
> 3.) Fill the spray bottle with room temperature water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out.
> 4.) Fill the spray bottle with room temperature water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out.
> ...


How would you edit the 6th step?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Step number 3 is missing the part about covering the grain with a towel.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I stated in post #248 how I would change step 6.

The harder you are concentrating on step 6, the more you are messing up the previous steps. I know you are anxious to get this completed but you keep changing the work we already completed.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Step number 3 is missing the part about covering the grain with a towel.


Homemade Malt powder (so far)
1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered. Soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.
3.) You will then spread the damp barley grains out into a flat baking sheet- try to keep it about 1 inch thick.
4.) Fill the spray bottle with room temperature water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out. Lay the kitchen towel over the top of the one inch layer of soaked barley. So, you have three layers. Pan, barley, and a damp kitchen towel.
5.) Once a day, gently run your fingers through the malting barley. If you find them to be drying out, simply spray them with a bit of water. Never let standing water accumulate in the bottom of the pan though, this can be an open door to mold. You will see little rootlets start to show on the grain throughout the germination process- this means it's working! If the grains dry out or starts to smell different, rinse the grains.
6.) After about 3-4 days of germination, the grains should be ready. Check the grain daily to see if the roots are growing and to make sure they are damp but not wet. The little white rootlets will be as long as the grains next to them. You use the grain as a measuring device and compare the little roots to the grains next to them. When the little roots are as long as the grains, it is time to dry them. Before drying your grain, you must remove the towel. Then you put the pan of grain into the oven and turn the oven on to 200 degrees for 3 hours or until the grain is dry. Remove the grain from the oven and turn it off.

How's this? I just don't know how to edit step 6 to your specifications.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ok, I went back and read through a lot of the posts. The original version was the better one. My mistake.

"After about 3-4 days of germination, the grains should be ready.

When the rootlets have reached the same length as the original grain itself, they are about ready to start drying."


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Ok, I went back and read through a lot of the posts. The original version was the better one. My mistake.
> 
> "After about 3-4 days of germination, the grains should be ready.
> 
> When the rootlets have reached the same length as the original grain itself, they are about ready to start drying."


I don't understand "When the rootlets have reached the same length as the original grain itself" I don't understand that wording

What part of step 3 did I put "cover the grain with a kitchen towel"?

I still don't know how to edit step 6 to your specifications.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Step 6 is very good until you get to the last sentence.

Remove this part

"200 degrees for 3 hours or until the grain is dry. Remove the grain from the oven and turn it off."

I have some stuff I have to do. I'll get back to you later.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Step 6 is very good until you get to the last sentence.
> 
> Remove this part
> 
> ...


What time will you get back to me?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> 4.) Fill the spray bottle with room temperature water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out. Lay the kitchen towel over the top of the one inch layer of soaked barley. So, you have three layers. Pan, barley, and a damp kitchen towel.


Let's fix this first.

The part about the towel and the layers should come before the spray bottle part. Switch those 2 and it will be good.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Let's fix this first.
> 
> The part about the towel and the layers should come before the spray bottle part. Switch those 2 and it will be good.


Like this?

Step 4: So you have 3 layers: Pan, barley, and a damp kitchen towel. Fill the spray bottle with room temperature water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out. Lay the kitchen towel over the top of the one inch layer of soaked barley.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Step 6) "Check the grains daily" sentence should be first. 

6.)Check the grain daily to see if the roots are growing and to make sure they are damp but not wet. . Use the grain as a measuring device and compare the little roots to the grains next to them. When the little roots are as long as the grains, it is time to dry them. Remove the towel. Then you put the pan of grain into the oven and turn the oven on to 200 degrees for 3 hours or until the grain is dry. Remove the grain from the oven and turn it off.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Step 4:Lay the kitchen towel over the top of the one inch layer of soaked barley. So you have 3 layers: Pan, barley, and a damp kitchen towel. Fill the spray bottle with room temperature water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Step 4:Lay the kitchen towel over the top of the one inch layer of soaked barley. So you have 3 layers: Pan, barley, and a damp kitchen towel. Fill the spray bottle with room temperature water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out.


Is step 5 good?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes, leave it alone. Step 5 is good. At least for my understanding it's good. Are you able to understand what it tells you to do?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Yes, leave it alone. Step 5 is good. At least for my understanding it's good. Are you able to understand what it tells you to do?


yes. Is 1 and 2 good?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> Homemade Malt powder (so far)
> 1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
> 2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered. Soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.
> 3.) You will then spread the damp barley grains out into a flat baking sheet- try to keep it about 1 inch thick.


The part above is good.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Homemade Malt powder (so far)
1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered. Soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.
3.) You will then spread the damp barley grains out into a flat baking sheet- try to keep it about 1 inch thick.
4.) Lay the kitchen towel over the top of the one inch layer of soaked barley. So you have 3 layers: Pan, barley, and a damp kitchen towel. Fill the spray bottle with room temperature water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out.
5.) Once a day, gently run your fingers through the malting barley. If you find them to be drying out, simply spray them with a bit of water. Never let standing water accumulate in the bottom of the pan though, this can be an open door to mold. You will see little rootlets start to show on the grain throughout the germination process- this means it's working! If the grains dry out or starts to smell different, rinse the grains.
6.)Check the grain daily to see if the roots are growing and to make sure they are damp but not wet. . Use the grain as a measuring device and compare the little roots to the grains next to them. When the little roots are as long as the grains, it is time to dry them. Remove the towel. Then you put the pan of grain into the oven and turn the oven on to 200 degrees for 3 hours or until the grain is dry. Remove the grain from the oven and turn it off.

The final step of making homemade malt powder
Step 7: Once dry, grind the malt into a fine, flour like powder that blends easily with liquids. What's a "fine, flour like powder"? How do you grind it to make a "fine, flour like powder"?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> The part above is good.


Is steps 1 to 6 good?
Homemade Malt powder (so far)
1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered. Soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.
3.) You will then spread the damp barley grains out into a flat baking sheet- try to keep it about 1 inch thick.
4.) Lay the kitchen towel over the top of the one inch layer of soaked barley. So you have 3 layers: Pan, barley, and a damp kitchen towel. Fill the spray bottle with room temperature water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out.
5.) Once a day, gently run your fingers through the malting barley. If you find them to be drying out, simply spray them with a bit of water. Never let standing water accumulate in the bottom of the pan though, this can be an open door to mold. You will see little rootlets start to show on the grain throughout the germination process- this means it's working! If the grains dry out or starts to smell different, rinse the grains.
6.)Check the grain daily to see if the roots are growing and to make sure they are damp but not wet. . Use the grain as a measuring device and compare the little roots to the grains next to them. When the little roots are as long as the grains, it is time to dry them. Remove the towel. Then you put the pan of grain into the oven and turn the oven on to 200 degrees for 3 hours or until the grain is dry. Remove the grain from the oven and turn it off.

The final step of making homemade malt powder
Step 7: Once dry, grind the malt into a fine, flour like powder that blends easily with liquids. What's a "fine, flour like powder"? How do you grind it to make a "fine, flour like powder"?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I answered this earlier today.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

See post 247


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> See post 247


I saw that part of the video. She wasn't specific on how to grind the malted barley. Where on earth did she get barley seed. I don't see that at walmart nor target.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Listen to what she said. She used a specific brand of blender. It is very strong and noisy. 





__





Sale | Vitamix


Shop the full assortment of products on sale here!




www.vitamix.com


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We have addressed the availability before. Not everything that you want to purchase is available at Wal Mart or similar stores.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Listen to what she said. She used a specific brand of blender. It is very strong and noisy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How should we write the final step of making homemade malt powder?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You already did.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You already did.


Where?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You already did.


The final step of making homemade malt powder
Step 7: Once dry, grind the malt into a fine, flour like powder that blends easily with liquids. What's a "fine, flour like powder"? How do you grind it to make a "fine, flour like powder"?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Jerry, take your questions off the end, and you are done. 

Put it in a jar with a lid.

What did you do in school today?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Jerry, take your questions off the end, and you are done.
> 
> Put it in a jar with a lid.
> 
> What did you do in school today?


I still don't know what a "fine, flour like powder" is.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Jerryberry said:


> I still don't know what a "fine, flour like powder" is.


How many minutes or seconds to grind the malted barley so the DIY-er won't make barley flour by accident?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Jerry, take your questions off the end, and you are done.
> 
> Put it in a jar with a lid.
> 
> What did you do in school today?


I found out malt flour is the same as malt powder. What is Malt Powder? (with pictures).


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Jerryberry said:


> I still don't know what a "fine, flour like powder" is.


I found this barley seed - Google Shopping


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

That IS the consistency you want


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Amazon.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> That IS the consistency you want


So I want malt flour? Do you think malt flour is the same thing as malt powder? How many seconds or minutes should I grind the malted barley? Can I use a budget blender, food processor, coffee grinder or mortar and pestle?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have never made it. I don’t know how long it will take. Any of those machines will work.

Jerry, some of these processes you will learn more about as you do them. We have NOT done this proc because it is not a reasonable homestead project. We have told you that.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I have never made it. I don’t know how long it will take. Any of those machines will work.
> 
> Jerry, some of these processes you will learn more about as you do them. We have NOT done this proc because it is not a reasonable homestead project. We have told you that.


I would write step 7 "Step 7: Once dry, grind the malt into a flour that blends easily with liquids." What do you think?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> I would write step 7 "Step 7: Once dry, grind the malt into a flour that blends easily with liquids." What do you think?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes, step 7 is good.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I am bringing this forward for my convenience. 

"
To dry the malt, I used my oven- I would set my oven to it's lowest setting- 200 F and then when it registered 130 F I would cancel the oven heating and then I set the baking sheet with the germinated grain (without the towel of course) inside. I would then let it sit at around 100-130 F for 3-4 hours. It takes a while when your oven doesn't have a low setting (ideal is about 125 F) but it's worth it to keep the temperature low and have your oven off so you don't forget about it and burn down your home.

Once the grain is dry, it will be much lighter in weight and feel dry and hard to the touch. If you think it may still be wet inside, just keep drying it. The low heat at long lengths of time will not hurt the grain, however the necessary enzyme (amylase) that was created in the malting process will be destroyed if the temperature gets too high- so don't dry your malt too hot!"

The writer did not say to leave the grain in the oven at 200°f for 3 hours. Read it again. You will destroy the malt enzyme if you leave it at 200° for 3 hours.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> I am bringing this forward for my convenience.
> 
> "
> To dry the malt, I used my oven- I would set my oven to it's lowest setting- 200 F and then when it registered 130 F I would cancel the oven heating and then I set the baking sheet with the germinated grain (without the towel of course) inside. I would then let it sit at around 100-130 F for 3-4 hours. It takes a while when your oven doesn't have a low setting (ideal is about 125 F) but it's worth it to keep the temperature low and have your oven off so you don't forget about it and burn down your home.
> ...


So 130 F for 4 hours?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Homemade Malt powder (in progress)
1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered. Soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.
3.) You will then spread the damp barley grains out into a flat baking sheet- try to keep it about 1 inch thick.
4.) Lay the kitchen towel over the top of the one inch layer of soaked barley. So you have 3 layers: Pan, barley, and a damp kitchen towel. Fill the spray bottle with room temperature water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out.
5.) Once a day, gently run your fingers through the malting barley. If you find them to be drying out, simply spray them with a bit of water. Never let standing water accumulate in the bottom of the pan though, this can be an open door to mold. You will see little rootlets start to show on the grain throughout the germination process- this means it's working! If the grains dry out or starts to smell different, rinse the grains.
6.)Check the grain daily to see if the roots are growing and to make sure they are damp but not wet. . Use the grain as a measuring device and compare the little roots to the grains next to them. When the little roots are as long as the grains, it is time to dry them. Remove the towel. Then you put the pan of grain into the oven and turn the oven on to 200 degrees for 3 hours or until the grain is dry. Remove the grain from the oven and turn it off.
7.) Once dry, grind the malt into a flour that blends easily with liquids. Store the powder in a jar.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> I am bringing this forward for my convenience.
> 
> "
> To dry the malt, I used my oven- I would set my oven to it's lowest setting- 200 F and then when it registered 130 F I would cancel the oven heating and then I set the baking sheet with the germinated grain (without the towel of course) inside. I would then let it sit at around 100-130 F for 3-4 hours. It takes a while when your oven doesn't have a low setting (ideal is about 125 F) but it's worth it to keep the temperature low and have your oven off so you don't forget about it and burn down your home.
> ...


Homemade Malt powder (in progress)
#1
1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered. Soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.
3.) You will then spread the damp barley grains out into a flat baking sheet- try to keep it about 1 inch thick.
4.) Lay the kitchen towel over the top of the one inch layer of soaked barley. So you have 3 layers: Pan, barley, and a damp kitchen towel. Fill the spray bottle with room temperature water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out.
5.) Once a day, gently run your fingers through the malting barley. If you find them to be drying out, simply spray them with a bit of water. Never let standing water accumulate in the bottom of the pan though, this can be an open door to mold. You will see little rootlets start to show on the grain throughout the germination process- this means it's working! If the grains dry out or starts to smell different, rinse the grains.
6.)Check the grain daily to see if the roots are growing and to make sure they are damp but not wet. . Use the grain as a measuring device and compare the little roots to the grains next to them. When the little roots are as long as the grains, it is time to dry them. Remove the towel. Then you put the pan of grain into the oven and turn the oven on to 130 degrees for 3 hours or until the grain is dry. Remove the grain from the oven and turn it off.
7.) Once dry, grind the malt into a flour that blends easily with liquids. Store the powder in a jar. 

Or

#2?
1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered. Soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.
3.) You will then spread the damp barley grains out into a flat baking sheet- try to keep it about 1 inch thick.
4.) Lay the kitchen towel over the top of the one inch layer of soaked barley. So you have 3 layers: Pan, barley, and a damp kitchen towel. Fill the spray bottle with room temperature water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out.
5.) Once a day, gently run your fingers through the malting barley. If you find them to be drying out, simply spray them with a bit of water. Never let standing water accumulate in the bottom of the pan though, this can be an open door to mold. You will see little rootlets start to show on the grain throughout the germination process- this means it's working! If the grains dry out or starts to smell different, rinse the grains.
6.)Check the grain daily to see if the roots are growing and to make sure they are damp but not wet. . Use the grain as a measuring device and compare the little roots to the grains next to them. When the little roots are as long as the grains, it is time to dry them. Remove the towel. Then you put the pan of grain into the oven and turn the oven on to 130 degrees for 4 hours or until the grain is dry. Remove the grain from the oven and turn it off.
7.) Once dry, grind the malt into a flour that blends easily with liquids. Store the powder in a jar.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

No where did she say to set the oven to 200 for 3 hours. You cannot dry the grain at that high temperature. Her oven's lowest setting is 200 so she turned it on and let it heat up to 130°f.

Have you ever baked anything? Knowing how the oven temperature works is crucial to drying the grain.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> No where did she say to set the oven to 200 for 3 hours. You cannot dry the grain at that high temperature. Her oven's lowest setting is 200 so she turned it on and let it heat up to 130°f.
> 
> Have you ever baked anything? Knowing how the oven temperature works is crucial to drying the grain.


No. I'm hand-copying the recipes so I can make it in the future.

Homemade Malt powder (in progress)
#1
1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered. Soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.
3.) You will then spread the damp barley grains out into a flat baking sheet- try to keep it about 1 inch thick.
4.) Lay the kitchen towel over the top of the one inch layer of soaked barley. So you have 3 layers: Pan, barley, and a damp kitchen towel. Fill the spray bottle with room temperature water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out.
5.) Once a day, gently run your fingers through the malting barley. If you find them to be drying out, simply spray them with a bit of water. Never let standing water accumulate in the bottom of the pan though, this can be an open door to mold. You will see little rootlets start to show on the grain throughout the germination process- this means it's working! If the grains dry out or starts to smell different, rinse the grains.
6.)Check the grain daily to see if the roots are growing and to make sure they are damp but not wet. . Use the grain as a measuring device and compare the little roots to the grains next to them. When the little roots are as long as the grains, it is time to dry them. Remove the towel. Then you put the pan of grain into the oven and turn the oven on to 130 degrees for 3 hours or until the grain is dry. Remove the grain from the oven and turn it off.
7.) Once dry, grind the malt into a flour that blends easily with liquids. Store the powder in a jar.

Or

#2?
1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered. Soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.
3.) You will then spread the damp barley grains out into a flat baking sheet- try to keep it about 1 inch thick.
4.) Lay the kitchen towel over the top of the one inch layer of soaked barley. So you have 3 layers: Pan, barley, and a damp kitchen towel. Fill the spray bottle with room temperature water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out.
5.) Once a day, gently run your fingers through the malting barley. If you find them to be drying out, simply spray them with a bit of water. Never let standing water accumulate in the bottom of the pan though, this can be an open door to mold. You will see little rootlets start to show on the grain throughout the germination process- this means it's working! If the grains dry out or starts to smell different, rinse the grains.
6.)Check the grain daily to see if the roots are growing and to make sure they are damp but not wet. . Use the grain as a measuring device and compare the little roots to the grains next to them. When the little roots are as long as the grains, it is time to dry them. Remove the towel. Then you put the pan of grain into the oven and turn the oven on to 130 degrees for 4 hours or until the grain is dry. Remove the grain from the oven and turn it off.
7.) Once dry, grind the malt into a flour that blends easily with liquids. Store the powder in a jar.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ok, you posted the lower settings while I was typing. My oven has a low setting of 175° which is still too warm for drying malt. Neither of your versions is correct because most ovens do not have a low setting which will work for this process. You will have to warm the oven which you would understand better if you had ever baked anything. Once the oven is warm (the writer used 130°f ), you turn it off and put the pan of grain in the oven. Then you let the pan set there for 3 or 4 hours. The oven will have cooled down but the grains will have dried. After drying them once, check them and see if they are dry enough. If not, repeat the cycle.

You never baked a frozen pizza or put refrigerated cookies in an oven?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Ok, you posted the lower settings while I was typing. My oven has a low setting of 175° which is still too warm for drying malt. Neither of your versions is correct because most ovens do not have a low setting which will work for this process. You will have to warm the oven which you would understand better if you had ever baked anything. Once the oven is warm (the writer used 130°f ), you turn it off and put the pan of grain in the oven. Then you let the pan set there for 3 or 4 hours. The oven will have cooled down but the grains will have dried. After drying them once, check them and see if they are dry enough. If not, repeat the cycle.
> 
> You never baked a frozen pizza or put refrigerated cookies in an oven?


No. How should I write the 6th step?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Tomorrow. It's late here and I need my sleep.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Tomorrow. It's late here and I need my sleep.


What Time should we finish it?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

When I get time. Sorry. ADHD here, I never follow a schedule.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> When I get time. Sorry. ADHD here, I never follow a schedule.


I understand. Here in California is 7:17pm


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Ok, you posted the lower settings while I was typing. My oven has a low setting of 175° which is still too warm for drying malt. Neither of your versions is correct because most ovens do not have a low setting which will work for this process. You will have to warm the oven which you would understand better if you had ever baked anything. Once the oven is warm (the writer used 130°f ), you turn it off and put the pan of grain in the oven. Then you let the pan set there for 3 or 4 hours. The oven will have cooled down but the grains will have dried. After drying them once, check them and see if they are dry enough. If not, repeat the cycle.
> 
> You never baked a frozen pizza or put refrigerated cookies in an oven?


How should I write the 6th step?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

After doing more research than I ever wanted to know about making malt, I have found a huge flaw in the plan. The steps in your site are geared toward making malt for brewing. From what I have found the low drying temperatures for brewing create a malt that is pretty tasteless when used for malted milk. I tried googling best temperature for making malt for milkshakes and came up with a handful of suggestions to "just buy the Carnation, home processed is not as good". I will have to watch the videos to see if they have a temperature range for malted milk processing. I found a few sites that said toasting the grains gives the completed product a rich caramel/chocolate flavor, but that didn't give me a processing temperature. 

Let me watch the videos to see what I can find out. I don't know how long that will take.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> After doing more research than I ever wanted to know about making malt, I have found a huge flaw in the plan. The steps in your site are geared toward making malt for brewing. From what I have found the low drying temperatures for brewing create a malt that is pretty tasteless when used for malted milk. I tried googling best temperature for making malt for milkshakes and came up with a handful of suggestions to "just buy the Carnation, home processed is not as good". I will have to watch the videos to see if they have a temperature range for malted milk processing. I found a few sites that said toasting the grains gives the completed product a rich caramel/chocolate flavor, but that didn't give me a processing temperature.
> 
> Let me watch the videos to see what I can find out. I don't know how long that will take.


Keep me updated.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Jerry, did you say that your current program at the group home ends in May?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Jerry, did you say that your current program at the group home ends in May?


No. The Oasis program at Silverado high school ends on the 30th. My adult ed school will start on the 31st.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

The Grand Finale 


Homemade Malt powder 
1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered. Soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.
3.) You will then spread the damp barley grains out into a flat baking sheet- try to keep it about 1 inch thick.
4.) Lay the kitchen towel over the top of the one inch layer of soaked barley. So you have 3 layers: Pan, barley, and a damp kitchen towel. Fill the spray bottle with room temperature water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out.
5.) Once a day, gently run your fingers through the malting barley. If you find them to be drying out, simply spray them with a bit of water. Never let standing water accumulate in the bottom of the pan though, this can be an open door to mold. You will see little rootlets start to show on the grain throughout the germination process- this means it's working! If the grains dry out or starts to smell different, rinse the grains.
6.)Check the grain daily to see if the roots are growing and to make sure they are damp but not wet. . Use the grain as a measuring device and compare the little roots to the grains next to them. When the little roots are as long as the grains, it is time to dry them. Remove the towel. Turn oven on to 200 degrees. Put tray of sprouted grains in the oven. Turn OFF the oven. After an hour, repeat the cycle. Turn oven to 200 for five minutes. Turn the heat off again.
7.) Once dry, grind the malt into a flour that blends easily with liquids. Store the powder in a jar.🎈


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Jerryberry said:


> The Grand Finale
> 
> 
> Homemade Malt powder
> ...


Now that's done, we should start with making homemade malt-o-meal hot cereal and milo powder.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

I found a way to malt-o-meal to mix this How to Make Farina and this 
Homemade Malt powder
1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered. Soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.
3.) You will then spread the damp barley grains out into a flat baking sheet- try to keep it about 1 inch thick.
4.) Lay the kitchen towel over the top of the one inch layer of soaked barley. So you have 3 layers: Pan, barley, and a damp kitchen towel. Fill the spray bottle with room temperature water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out.
5.) Once a day, gently run your fingers through the malting barley. If you find them to be drying out, simply spray them with a bit of water. Never let standing water accumulate in the bottom of the pan though, this can be an open door to mold. You will see little rootlets start to show on the grain throughout the germination process- this means it's working! If the grains dry out or starts to smell different, rinse the grains.
6.)Check the grain daily to see if the roots are growing and to make sure they are damp but not wet. . Use the grain as a measuring device and compare the little roots to the grains next to them. When the little roots are as long as the grains, it is time to dry them. Remove the towel. Turn oven on to 200 degrees. Put tray of sprouted grains in the oven. Turn OFF the oven. After an hour, repeat the cycle. Turn oven to 200 for five minutes. Turn the heat off again.
7.) Once dry, grind the malt into a flour that blends easily with liquids. Store the powder in a jar.

I don't know how much homemade malt-o-meal hot cereal I can mix, store and make.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

No. Salsa.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> No. Salsa.


Just to keep in mind, I'm just preparing myself by hand-copying recipes so I can make it in the near future. My house parent is so busy plus my day program is still straightening out my bus schedule that I have 0 power over getting that soil test done. But I vow I will get to DIY the food(s) and drink(s) I posted on this forum. It's just going to take time to get the garden all situated. I don't know when but it'll happen.

Right now all I can do is to write down what I want to DIY while playing the wait game. I'll get back to the farm once my day program straightens my bus schedule.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I understand that, but I think you are jumping ahead. Do you know how to prepare a garden for planting?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I understand that, but I think you are jumping ahead. Do you know how to prepare a garden for planting?


I imagine planning a garden is super complicated for people with learning disabilities.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Jerryberry said:


> I imagine planning a garden is super complicated for people with learning disabilities.


Less complicated than owning and running a business.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> Less complicated than owning and running a business.


How do I a person with learning disabilities plan a food garden for the very 1st time?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Jerryberry said:


> How do I a person with learning disabilities plan a food garden for the very 1st time?


First you research what it takes to grow the vegetables you wish to grow. Soil, sun, temperature, water


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> First you research what it takes to grow the vegetables you wish to grow. Soil, sun, temperature, water


I did. they told me I need special potting mix and miracle gro and all that stuff. That makes it so complicated that I don't know what source I can rely on for planning a food garden.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Jerryberry said:


> I did. they told me I need special potting mix and miracle gro and all that stuff. That makes it so complicated that I don't know what source I can rely on for planning a food garden.


Well you need to figure out each of those things or buy a good book on gardening.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Absolutely get a gardening book. The Internet has an overwhelming amount of contradictory information.

I have NEVER used potting soil in a garden.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> Well you need to figure out each of those things or buy a good book on gardening.


My day program will help me with that


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Absolutely get a gardening book. The Internet has an overwhelming amount of contradictory information.
> 
> I have NEVER used potting soil in a garden.


my day program will help me with that. I'm pretty sure planning a food garden is part of my training.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It would be SO MUCH better if you had a book to refer to. Seriously.

If I mail one to your home, do you think you would get it if I put Jerry as the name it should go to?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> It would be SO MUCH better if you had a book to refer to. Seriously.
> 
> If I mail one to your home, do you think you would get it if I put Jerry as the name it should go to?


How many times should I grind the malted barley to a dissolvable flour using a blender, food processor, coffee grinder & mortar and pestle?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> It would be SO MUCH better if you had a book to refer to. Seriously.
> 
> If I mail one to your home, do you think you would get it if I put Jerry as the name it should go to?


I looked at all the books and they all require special potting soils, mixes or miracle-gro.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Then you did NOT look at the correct books.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I will send a book. If you can, please edit the post above and remove your name. I wrote it down.

I am trying to protect your online identity.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I will send a book. If you can, please edit the post above and remove your name. I wrote it down.
> 
> I am trying to protect your online identity.


Is it a free online book? Keep in mind I'm very frugal-minded most of the year except my birthday and Christmas.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Then you did NOT look at the correct books.


I'm such a beginner that I don't know which is the correct books. I'm afraid those correct books would cost $$$


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

I found this A Genuine Nestle's Milo Clone! Recipe - Food.com


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> I did. they told me I need special potting mix and miracle gro and all that stuff. That makes it so complicated that I don't know what source I can rely on for planning a food garden.


They lied. The only time you need special potting mix is if you are buying seeds and starting your plants indoors or if you are growing plants in containers. Many people plant directly into their garden and use no special potting soil. You can buy plants that someone else has started and plant them directly into the garden. 

Even if you do decide to start your own plants from seed, you don't need a whole lot of potting soil or seed starting mix. 

If @Alice In TX/MO recommends a certain book, it will be one that is suitable for beginning gardeners. Gardening is not that complicated. People did it for thousands of years without Miracle Grow or special soils. Sometimes it really is as simple as sticking a seed in the ground and letting it grow.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> How many times should I grind the malted barley to a dissolvable flour using a blender, food processor, coffee grinder & mortar and pestle?


It's not how many times you grind it. You grind it only once. The question is "how long does it take" to make the powder. That answer depends on what equipment you are using and the settings on your power equipment. It will take a lot longer using a mortar and pestle that it will using a food processor or grain mill.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> It's not how many times you grind it. You grind it only once. The question is "how long does it take" to make the powder. That answer depends on what equipment you are using and the settings on your power equipment. It will take a lot longer using a mortar and pestle that it will using a food processor or grain mill.


Cool! Now we can focus on how to make malt-o-meal hot cereal from scratch. Maltex is toasted wheat and malted barley syrup. How on earth does maltex make a shelf stable product with malted barley syrup?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Jerryberry said:


> I found a way to malt-o-meal to mix this How to Make Farina and this
> Homemade Malt powder
> 1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
> 2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered. Soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.
> ...


I lost my hand-copied page on homemade malt powder, Is this one the process? I don't remember.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yessum


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@Jerryberry, do you have a notebook or folder to keep your notes in? I have one with rabbit information in it. I keep it behind the couch in the living room. No one besides me ever cleans back there so my notebook never gets moved except when I move it.

If you have your information put away in some sort of organizer it's easier to keep it all together. I used to lose too much stuff before I decided it had to be organized.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> @Jerryberry, do you have a notebook or folder to keep your notes in? I have one with rabbit information in it. I keep it behind the couch in the living room. No one besides me ever cleans back there so my notebook never gets moved except when I move it.
> 
> If you have your information put away in some sort of organizer it's easier to keep it all together. I used to lose too much stuff before I decided it had to be organized.


I threw it away by accident while cleaning my room.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> I threw it away by accident while cleaning my room.


☹ That happens sometimes. I usually misplace stuff where it can stay hidden for years. If I didn't have my notebook I would have lost a very valuable piece of old rabbit care information. 

At least you have your notes from the post so you can rewrite it. The message board I got my information from is long gone.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> ☹ That happens sometimes. I usually misplace stuff where it can stay hidden for years. If I didn't have my notebook I would have lost a very valuable piece of old rabbit care information.
> 
> At least you have your notes from the post so you can rewrite it. The message board I got my information from is long gone.


That's a bummer.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> That's a bummer.


Yep. There was a wealth of great information on that rabbit message board. I saved just a tiny bit.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Yep. There was a wealth of great information on that rabbit message board. I saved just a tiny bit.


For the final time, Is this correct before I hand-copy it?
Homemade Malt powder
1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered. Soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.
3.) You will then spread the damp barley grains out into a flat baking sheet- try to keep it about 1 inch thick.
4.) Lay the kitchen towel over the top of the one inch layer of soaked barley. So you have 3 layers: Pan, barley, and a damp kitchen towel. Fill the spray bottle with room temperature water and spray the towel at least once a day. The number of times you would spray the towel would vary depending on how quickly your towel dries out.
5.) Once a day, gently run your fingers through the malting barley. If you find them to be drying out, simply spray them with a bit of water. Never let standing water accumulate in the bottom of the pan though, this can be an open door to mold. You will see little rootlets start to show on the grain throughout the germination process- this means it's working! If the grains dry out or starts to smell different, rinse the grains.
6.)Check the grain daily to see if the roots are growing and to make sure they are damp but not wet. . Use the grain as a measuring device and compare the little roots to the grains next to them. When the little roots are as long as the grains, it is time to dry them. Remove the towel. Turn oven on to 200 degrees. Put tray of sprouted grains in the oven. Turn OFF the oven. After an hour, repeat the cycle. Turn oven to 200 for five minutes. Turn the heat off again.
7.) Once dry, grind the malt into a flour that blends easily with liquids. Store the powder in a jar.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> For the final time, Is this correct before I hand-copy it?
> Homemade Malt powder
> 1.) Place the barley in a bucket or pot.
> 2.) add room temperature water until barley is covered. Soak for about 2 hours, drain, let set about 5 hours, repeat.
> ...


Yes, that is what we had worked out.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Yes, that is what we had worked out.


"Use the grain as a measuring device and compare the little roots to the grains next to them. When the little roots are as long as the grains" How do you use the grain as a measuring device and compare the little roots to the grains next to them? Does it have to be perfect?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Let's say this is the grain !----! when the root is(----) , about as long as the grain itself it has grown enough. No, it doesn't have to be perfect. Not all the roots will grow to the same length. Some will be longer, some will be shorter. Most of the roots should be about as long as the grain itself before you start the drying process.

The process is called "sprouting". I can't remember if we went over the process earlier so here is a quick rundown of what it is and why you "sprout" this grain.

Sprouting is the process of making the seed produce roots. In this case all you want are roots. If left to grow, the seed will produce a little stem and leaves which can become a while, new plant. For this particular purpose we don't want the leaves, just the roots. Sprouting seeds changes the flavor of the seed. To get that special malt flavor you have to stop the process before the stem and leaves grow. because that will change the flavor again.

Sprouting seeds is a fun experiment. A lot of seeds are sprouted to be eaten. I remember when bean and alfalfa sprouted seeds were a common salad bar item. Those were allowed to grow long stems because the stems were the tasty part.

That took forever to fix. Apparently the symbols I was using made the computer think I wanted that part bolded.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Let's say this is the grain !----! when the root is(----) , about as long as the grain itself it has grown enough. No, it doesn't have to be perfect. Not all the roots will grow to the same length. Some will be longer, some will be shorter. Most of the roots should be about as long as the grain itself before you start the drying process.
> 
> The process is called "sprouting". I can't remember if we went over the process earlier so here is a quick rundown of what it is and why you "sprout" this grain.
> 
> ...


I still don't understand that step Is there a simpler way to do that step?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

No. You have to let the root grow. 

Do you have a ruler? Can you get a grain of rice? I think rice is about the same size as a grain of barley. Measure the longest part of the grain of rice. Now, since you don't have barley, you have to pretend that grain of rice is actually a barley seed. Your root will need to be about as long as the longest part of your barley seed.

Or, pretend this is your barley grain (l) the root will need to be about as long as the (l). It won't be exact, in fact they won't even all be the same exact length. Some will be a little longer, some a little shorter. But most will be about (l) long.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> No. You have to let the root grow.
> 
> Do you have a ruler? Can you get a grain of rice? I think rice is about the same size as a grain of barley. Measure the longest part of the grain of rice. Now, since you don't have barley, you have to pretend that grain of rice is actually a barley seed. Your root will need to be about as long as the longest part of your barley seed.
> 
> Or, pretend this is your barley grain (l) the root will need to be about as long as the (l). It won't be exact, in fact they won't even all be the same exact length. Some will be a little longer, some a little shorter. But most will be about (l) long.


How should I rewrite step 6 to be as easy to understand that even complete beginners can follow?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> How should I rewrite step 6 to be as easy to understand that even complete beginners can follow?


How would you write it so you understand it? Is there another way to explain that part?

We got hung up on this the first time around. I thought we had it worked out. I don't know how else to write it unless you include drawings or pictures. Some people need illustrations and a photo or good drawing would make it clear to them.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> How would you write it so you understand it? Is there another way to explain that part?
> 
> We got hung up on this the first time around. I thought we had it worked out. I don't know how else to write it unless you include drawings or pictures. Some people need illustrations and a photo or good drawing would make it clear to them.


How about taking a polaroid of the grain and paste it on the page?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> How about taking a polaroid of the grain and paste it on the page?


A little more high tech. Use a cell phone to take a picture and have Walmart print it out. It would be even better if the person taking the picture had a phone camera that could be used to enlarge the image.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

What kind of barley can I malt? How can walmart print out a cell phone photo?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You can turn any viable barley grains into malt. This was the process for doing that. The grain has to be ones that will sprout roots (viable).

Walmart has photo processors that you put a memory card into. The images come up on a screen. Pick the one you want, select the size and finish and print. It's really easy once they take you through the steps. I had to have help the first time. 

You can even order prints online from Walmart by using their app. Don't ask me how to do that. My phone is too dumb for apps.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> You can turn any viable barley grains into malt. This was the process for doing that. The grain has to be ones that will sprout roots (viable).
> 
> Walmart has photo processors that you put a memory card into. The images come up on a screen. Pick the one you want, select the size and finish and print. It's really easy once they take you through the steps. I had to have help the first time.
> 
> You can even order prints online from Walmart by using their app. Don't ask me how to do that. My phone is too dumb for apps.


Can I make malt from pearl barley?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> Can I make malt from pearl barley?


No. Pearl barley has been processed to remove the part that grows.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> No. Pearl barley has been processed to remove the part that grows.


So what barley should I use?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> You can turn any viable barley grains into malt. This was the process for doing that. The grain has to be ones that will sprout roots (viable).
> 
> Walmart has photo processors that you put a memory card into. The images come up on a screen. Pick the one you want, select the size and finish and print. It's really easy once they take you through the steps. I had to have help the first time.
> 
> You can even order prints online from Walmart by using their app. Don't ask me how to do that. My phone is too dumb for apps.


I live in southern california, I don't think our walmart have photo processors. There has to be a way of taking a photo so I can paste it on the page.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> View attachment 114881


How would you write step 6 in layman's terms?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Not today. To many things on my schedule.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Not today. To many things on my schedule.


How about tomorrow?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> I live in southern california, I don't think our walmart have photo processors. There has to be a way of taking a photo so I can paste it on the page.


Google local walmart photo processing.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Google local walmart photo processing.


Well I'll be there's a ton of photo centers near me


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Walgreens has them, too.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Walgreens has them, too.


There's 3 of those near me.


----------



## WFP (Dec 26, 2021)

How much unhulled barley and water do I need to make malt powder?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Malt powder is made from sprouted grains. How much malt powder wind up with depends on how much grain you start with.

NOBODY does this project.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

WFP said:


> How much unhulled barley and water do I need to make malt powder?


IF you were actually doing this, it would all depend on how much malt powder you want to make. 

As for the water, go back to the beginning of this thread where I explained why you cannot have an exact amount for the water you will use.


----------

